# Why support Israel?



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.

Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?

Just because you read about Israel in the bible, or because they're Jewish.
Really?
as if those are logical explanations?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 25, 2017)

If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.  

Jesus said Jews are children of the devil.  And, for some reason, some really twisted Christians think the children of the devil are the children of Abraham. God said he would bless those who bless Abraham.  But, the Bible says Christians count as Abraham's children.


----------



## Toro (Sep 25, 2017)

Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.

Suck it, Joo-haters!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...


The US did not support Israel until the Six Day War.
The US stepped in to stop Israel from taking over the entire Middle East.
In other words, the Goyim bribed the Jews not to grab the oil.

And yes, prior to that, wealthy Jews from around the world were giving that much money to support Israel.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 25, 2017)

Toro said:


> Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> 
> Suck it, Joo-haters!



For a Gentile you've got a really, really big dog in this fight. What gives?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Toro said:


> Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> 
> Suck it, Joo-haters!



Haha, good joke.

If true, why did Britain, Poland, Australia,  and Spain fight in Iraq with the U.S, but not Israel?

Come to think about it, Which war did Israel fight with the U.S in?
I can't think of any?
Can you?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?



The purpose is to support the rights of peoples to independence, self-determination and sovereignty.  Why wouldn't you support that?  Because -- JOOOOS?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> ...





Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> ...



What is Israel doing for the sovereignty of those without nations in this World?
Let's start with Palestine...
What is Israel doing for Palestinian sovereignty?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Let's start with Palestine...
> What is Israel doing for Palestinian sovereignty?



What is Palestine doing to support Israeli sovereignty?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start with Palestine...
> ...



The difference is Israel has a real nation, Palestine does not...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> 
> Jesus said Jews are children of the devil.  And, for some reason, some really twisted Christians think the children of the devil are the children of Abraham. God said he would bless those who bless Abraham.  But, the Bible says Christians count as Abraham's children.



you took all the Israel apologists to school handing them their ass to them on a platter.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 25, 2017)

Toro said:


> Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> 
> Suck it, Joo-haters!


It what way has Israel acted as an ally of the USA?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...


Gee, maybe no one wants to piss off their oil supplier?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...


The same way Europe has...by sucking money out of US tax payers.
Now tell us how Europe loves the US when Trump announces we're cutting off the cash?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> ...


With NT bullshit?
I haven't see any of that promised world peace yet.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Maybe those 21 Arab nations can help their bretheren...Nah!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



But, Israel didn't fight in Vietnam either, nor in Kosovo, nor in Bosnia.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The difference is Israel has a real nation, Palestine does not...



All the more reason to support Israel.  She is a real nation.  The OP doesn't ask about Palestine or compare Palestine.  It asks why one would support Israel.  Well, one should support Israel because one should support the right of peoples to self-determination, self-government and sovereignty.

Do you want to argue that we SHOULDN'T be supporting these things?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Europe has served as a buffer between Russian, and in the past Soviet nukes.

In the case of Israel, well it's the one with nukes, unlike it's neighbors.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is Israel has a real nation, Palestine does not...
> ...


The European Jews would have done better to stay in their own countries and help the former Soviet Union and its satellite nations in Eastern Europe develop into democracies. They are a poison in the Middle East.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is Israel has a real nation, Palestine does not...
> ...



So, Palestine is not a real nation?
Oh, because they're Arab,... Well, the last thing Israel should fight for is a singular Arab nation... No?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now you're conflating kissing Arab ass with a conflict that had zero to do with Israel.
The only reason the US fought in Vietnam was WWII payback for Vietnam allowing the US to refuel.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because things went so well in Christian Europe for 1,000 years.
Any other stupid ideas?
It's not the 1st time you've posted this and I've replied such.
But then again, it's obvious you wish Hitler had succeeded.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


And how many times has Israel threatened their Arab neighbors with nukes?
I'm sure you're capable of counting to zero.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



They're poison in the Middle-East, but not in Eastern-Europe?

Genrikh Yagoda, Lazar Kaganovich, Bela Kuhn, Jakub Berman, Matvei Berman, Leon Trotsky, Lenin, Roman Romkowski,Salomon Morel, Semion Mogilevich, Ludwig Fainberg, Marat Baragula...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


And I guarantee that every single one of them had their asses kicked by Catholics when they were kids.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Haha, nothing to do with Communism spreading into Vietnam, must have been about refueling.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Try reading some history books.
The US promised to defend against communism if the Vietnamese allowed us to refuel in their country.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


And I'm sure Great Britain and the Arab world would have allowed that to happen.
Any other stupid shit you'd care to share with us?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, what was the Vietnam war about?
Most say fighting Communism.
You say fighting for refueling.

Wow, gee I wonder who's right, and who's a retard?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I know you're not stupid so you must be suffering tonight from an excess of "Fuck the Jews".
If Vietnam did not supply us during WII with a place to refuel we would not have gone to war for them.
Get it now?
You may now resume hating the Jews that you don't hate but you do hate.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


In response to the claim that European Jews have brought democracy and respect for the self determination to the Middle East, I disagreed, calling them a poison there and that if Jews were so concerned about democracy and national self determination, they should have worked for these principles in their own countries such as Moldova.

You seem to believe all Jews supported the oppressive communist governments in European countries. I cannot express an opinion on that but you are missing my point.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is Israel has a real nation, Palestine does not...
> ...



Did Nazi Germans also have a right to sovereignty?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Versus mass murder?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Nope, but I do believe that the Soviet  NKVD was more Jewish than Russian in the early - mid 1930's, as factual documentation supports that roughly 40% of the NKVD was Jewish, and roughly 35% were Russian, furthermore the founder, and head of the NKVD was a Jew Genrikh Yagoda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



So, sometimes a nation shouldn't be supported?
Nazi Germany being one of them??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

To me Israel, and Palestine shouldn't really be supported.
I see both as like a Nazi Germany light, sure they kill here, and there, maybe not millions, but still 100's of thousands in time.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A nation that dedicates itself to mass murder should be supported?
Why didn't Hitler offer Gays and Gypsies their own countries.
Or Catholic Priests?
Got some good answers for me?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> To me Israel, and Palestine shouldn't really be supported.
> I see both as like a Nazi Germany light, sure they kill here, and there, maybe not millions, but still 100's of thousands in time.


Israel does not need to be supported.
Neither do any other nations.
In fact, that was Trump's last UN speech.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Newsflash:  you guys DONT get to choose where the Jewish people make their residence or establish their homeland. It's not a f$&@ing vote.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




You keep trying to shift away from my basic point. Not going to work. 

The question was why one would not support a nation which is the expression of a people's self-determination, self-government and sovereignty. 

Why would you NOT support that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > To me Israel, and Palestine shouldn't really be supported.
> ...



Well, yes, some nations do need to be supported, ones which are kicked to the curb, like Tibet, Basque, Wales, Palestine, Kurdistan,   a whole bunch of Native tribes in the U.S, Russia, and Australia, as well as a bunch of others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



It sounds like this applies strongly with Israel, but not with Palestine.
How come?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If support failed for 40 years they don't deserve support.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because the Palis have accomplished so much...like sending Mrs. Arafat in France several billion dollars.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Really?!  Did I start a thread asking why we should support Palestine?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh okay, 40 years is too long for "Support" but 2,000 years as is the case for Jews, and their Israel must be just right for "Support"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



So, you think Israel deserves more rights than Palestine?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...





Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Well, then there's consequences for Israel's creation, have they're not been?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Are you in stupid mode tonight?
Israel was *forced* by the US to start accepting support in 1967.
Are you sure it's *you *I'm conversing with and not your dumber brother or sister?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And if left to their own devices all of those "consequences" would have been dealt with in 1948.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, nations which don't exist, but should exist, must take 2,000 years to press restart.

Yes, or no?

Because you spoke of 40 years going by means they're lost causes, but 2,000 years went by before anyone had supported Israel, outright.

So, what are you talking about?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You're conflating again...
The Jews did not have a home for over 1,000 years and didn't beg anyone for one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yes, well without Colonialism, nor Racism being prevalent anymore in the West, I don't know how Israel would expect to gather support by leveling the Arabs.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You're really in Stupid Mode tonight...
The Jews got land, like many other nations after WWII, and only Jews supported the State of Israel.
And Israel kicked ass in 1967 without a dollar from anyone but Jews since 1948.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Ashkenazi Jews, and Sephardi Jews were without a home much longer than 1,000 years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yeah, well you stated that after 40 years we shouldn't support those without a country.

That's pretty ridiculous, considering how long Jews went without a country.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't get your stupid logic.
No matter where the Jews lived they never accepted welfare.
You're very good at doing your history work on Jewish murderers.
You suck at everything else Jew.
But please continue to embarrass yourself...with my help.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I think you're far too selfish, and stupid, to support those without nations.
You have come out already to say those without nations don't deserve support.
I've never once said Israel was supported, nor not supported, doofus, this is why no one likes you Jews, such selfish stupid prickly bastards.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Actually, you keep inferring that someone is supporting the undeserving Israel, so don't try to bullshit yourself out of that.
Please be my guest if you want to support continuous failures for all eternity.
The reason assholes like you hate Jews is because we don't kiss your ass for a handout and we succeed where almost everyone else fails; plus we killed your god.
You know, the guy that brought world peace...not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I never said such a thing.

Actually it was more compassion oriented, those who have been without nations should support those without nations.

You don't, because like most Jews, you just think of yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You really are a dumb ass...
Jews think about all mankind which is why Israel is always the first to help hurricane and earthquake victims.
It's also why we don't proselytize because your religion is your business.
It's also why we build more hospitals than anyone else.

Anymore more Joo Hating bullshit you'd care to spout?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> The reason assholes like you hate Jews is because we don't kiss your ass for a handout and we succeed where almost everyone else fails; plus we killed your god.
> You know, the guy that brought world peace...not.



Those traitors to Christ, the "Christian" Zionists who aid Jews, they're on their way out.  When you loose your gentile protection, you'll lose your Antichrist nation.  And, then the world will have peace.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The reason assholes like you hate Jews is because we don't kiss your ass for a handout and we succeed where almost everyone else fails; plus we killed your god.
> ...


Hmmm...So how many time can Jesus "come"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



This proves you wrong, BTW, quite a bit of support for early Israel.

Who did what for Israel in 1948? America Did Nothing


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Israel didn't ask for help from anyone.
If anyone gave help, it was of their own accord.
American Jews were pumping 10s of millions of dollars into Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And ain't it funny that it took you so long to look for this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I already knew some of this, but this link proves you wrong about only Jews supporting Israel in it's early days.

Yet, you have the nerve to call anyone stupid?
Really?
Really now?

But, that's not the point, the point was why wouldn't someone who lost their nation, not want for others to gain their nations back.

Yes, it hits the na_il on the head._


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...


As a Son of Joseph, THEY ARE MY BROTHERS.  Eastern Europeans are not.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> It's also why we don't proselytize because your religion is your business.
> It's also why we build more hospitals than anyone else.



Anymore more Joo Hating bullshit you'd care to spout?[/QUOTE]

How do you know a Jew is lying?  Answer:  He's saving something.

What else you we expect from the the seed of the father of lies?

Jews don't proselytize for the same reason the KKK doesn't recruit blacks.  You think you're better than gentiles.  But, Jews do try to ram a form of religion down everyone's throats by force: Atheism.  When people wake up, you Jews always need to run for it.  History shows this time and time again.

Catholics build far more hospitals than Jews, and Catholics do it to help others.  Jews build hospitals because the medical business is lucrative.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Try reading my post again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



Eastern Europeans are Christians, Jews are Christ rejecters.

Of course you fight for the for the wrong team, like most of those retarded Hicks down South.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



Yeah, your Jewish Brother Indeependent here, just said his people  killed your God (Jesus)


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Thanks for the Link that shows moral and diplomatic support...not financial support.
You're the man!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now read my sentence again and tell me what I posted.
Or continue making an ass of yourself...with my help.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It's also why we don't proselytize because your religion is your business.
> ...



How do you know a Jew is lying?  Answer:  He's saving something.

What else you we expect from the the seed of the father of lies?

Jews don't proselytize for the same reason the KKK doesn't recruit blacks.  You think you're better than gentiles.  But, Jews do try to ram a form of religion down everyone's throats by force: Atheism.  When people wake up, you Jews always need to run for it.  History shows this time and time again.

Catholics build far more hospitals than Jews, and Catholics do it to help others.  Jews build hospitals because the medical business is lucrative.[/QUOTE]
Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > It's also why we don't proselytize because your religion is your business.
> ...



How do you know a Jew is lying?  Answer:  He's saving something.

What else you we expect from the the seed of the father of lies?

Jews don't proselytize for the same reason the KKK doesn't recruit blacks.  You think you're better than gentiles.  But, Jews do try to ram a form of religion down everyone's throats by force: Atheism.  When people wake up, you Jews always need to run for it.  History shows this time and time again.

Catholics build far more hospitals than Jews, and Catholics do it to help others.  Jews build hospitals because the medical business is lucrative.[/QUOTE]
Yes, I notice the Vatican sharing it's wealth to help Catholics...not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Total deliveries (confirmed until October 1948)
Infantry weapons

34,500 P-18 rifles
5,515 MG 34 machine guns with 10,000 ammo belts
10,000 vz.24 bayonets
900 vz. 37 heavy machine guns
500 vz. 27 pistols
12 ZK-383 submachine guns
10 ZK 420 semi-automatic rifles
500 vz. 26 light machine guns (shipped, yet delivery not confirmed in Czech sources)
Infantry ammunition

91,500,000 7.92×57mm Mauser cartridges
15,000,000 9mm Parabellum cartridges
375,000 13mm cartridges for MG 131
150,000 20mm cartridges for MG 151
375,000 7.65mm cartridges for vz. 27 pistol
*Aircraft*



Israeli Avia S-199, 1948

25 Avia S-199 fighters
61 Supermarine Spitfire Mk. IX fighters

Some of the aircraft were lost en route to Israel. The delivery of aircraft began on May 20, 1948, and was conducted from the Czech airfield near the town of Žatec. Some of Avia fighters were dismantled and flown to Israel in transport airplanes.[4]

Arms shipments from Czechoslovakia to Israel 1947–49 - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I read the article...paid for by Jews.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You have just lost the argument. By making a distinction between [Russian] Jews and Russians, you are stating that Russian Jews are not Russians. If Russian Jews are not Russian then they must be some other nationality. Portuguese? Swedish? Irish, perhaps? Because if Russian Jews are none of these and belong to no nation then they ought to make a state for themselves. This is the argument or the creation if Israel. ... I take a different view.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Jews in Russia were treated like shit.
They were forced into atheism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



They would fight with fists, rocks, swords etc. without it?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Haven't you heard?
Christians love money.
Just like Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Russian Jews were not Russian, in fact most of them hardly lived in Russia in the Pale of Settlement in places we'd call Poland, Ukraine, and Belarus, territories grabbed by the Russian Empire just a few hundred years ago.

Furthermore they were Yiddish speakers overwhelmingly, a very German based language, and unlike Russian Orthodoxy which has some Euro Pagan elements, they are Jewish believers.
no the genotype, and phenotype of Jews isn't Russian either, but rather more like people from Southern Europe on the whole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

This Jew sure looks Slavic, sure.
WTF?
are people this retarded?
The Weiner guy clearly looks like people between Armenia, Lebanon, Italy, and Albania.
Most certainly could not pass as a White Slavic person from Poland, nor Russia, nor Ukraine etc.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You've lost the plot. Your racism mirrors that of Nazis and Zionists. You will not hear from me again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



So, we should allow the Jews to live in our lands, even though they're not like us?

Oh, it's fine for Palestinians to object to millions of Jews flooding their nation, but not Eastern Europeans.

Why don't you go take in millions of Jews into your country?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I think they deserve the same rights. But again, I didn't start a thread questioning support for either.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...



If you don't want to support Israel, go out on the street and protest, then.

Personally I pray for the day Israel will not need the US money and will not own anyone any favors.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...



When did usa send troops to fight alongside Israel?

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Europe is not home of the Jews.

The Jews have only one home, which others are determined to bring down.

It's really is THAT simple.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why do you think Jews ask for the support of Jew-haters? you're strange.


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Please check how many different nationalities live in Russia and are officially recognized, before spouting any further bs on the subject.
Xenophobia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



Well, Israel has a funny way of saying "Thanks"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Have the Jews shown gratitude to anyone?
Not even the more friendly nations to the Jews like Poland,  or U.S. haven't really gotten anything but BS in response from Jews.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's all a matter of interest.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What kind of gratitude do you expect to receive?

You're confusing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Which countries did more for Jews than Poland, or the U.S?

Neither country I would say is treated particularly well by Jews.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 26, 2017)

Toro said:


> Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.



Like when Israel shared their 9/11 intel with us?

Congratulations.  It's possible that you've said the dumbest hing ever said on USMB.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...



Even without all the messed up things like this Israel did to the U.S.

I'd still fail to see how they'd be #1, considering they've never fought in a war with the U.S.
Unlike France, Poland, Britain, Australia etc. who have fought in many wars with the U.S.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Like Iran & Iraq?
By lending 1,000 soldiers each vs 250,000 US soldiers?
Plus the Arabs stipulated no Israelis in any Middle East conflicts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Iran?
Iraq?
We see them as boogiemen who are war worthy because.. because.. because?
Well, we certainly don't seem to care much about numerous African, or East Asian tyrants.
Why is Iraq, and Iran so special in the World sphere?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oil.
Like you didn't know that.
Maybe you don't.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What about Venezuela's oil tyrant issue?

Yeah, we got such low oil prices from going over there. (rolls eyes)


----------



## Eloy (Sep 26, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


People born in Russia are Russians, not Portuguese.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



are Basque Spaniards?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Which countries did more for Jews than Poland, or the U.S?



Denmark comes to mind.  She saved all but 102 of her Jews.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 26, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Denmark comes to mind.  She saved all but 102 of her Jews.



Okay, that's 102 Jews.  5,999,898 more to account for.


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Delusional and dead wrong. Classic Xenophobia.
Russia is a multi-national country, with 21 national-republics and more than 185 recognized ethnicities.
"Hebrews" - is the official word they use referring to Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Grasping much?
The US ever gave a damn about getting oil from Venezuela?
Really?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poland owes the Jewish people and should not look for any gratitude.

And the US gainst alot from Israel. If it wouldn't, it wouldn't have helped the state. USA does nothing out of real kindness. It's all a matter of what they get from it

Just like every other country on the globe.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



None of these countries face annihilation and have to struggle their own wars of existence.

Israel has total of less than 200,000 troops. How exactly do you expect a state to survive if we send troops overseas??

Not only you're confusing, but you're not making ANY kind of sense, whatsoever.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...



lol Why should anybody care about 'what makes Muslims more angry'? Are you one of their fans? You like their culture and stuff like raping little boys and stoning female rape victims to death, blowing up subways, school buses, that sort of thing, do you?

Our very existence makes them angry; they know their 'culture and violent political ideology has failed miserably to make them Masters Of The Earth, and instead just turned them into stagnant shitholes wherein they focus on eating each other alive.

We aren't making them angry enough, really. They will keep badgering their betters until somebody finally bombs their magical asteroid and proves to them once and for all they're less than nothing, just another blight and dead end as a 'culture' and ideology.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 27, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Poland owes the Jewish people and should not look for any gratitude.



True. Most of eastern Europe was as bad or worse than Nazis, but of course they all sweep their dirty launder under the Hitler meme, as if they had nothing to do with it; same for most of Europe, actually.



> And the US gainst alot from Israel. If it wouldn't, it wouldn't have helped the state. USA does nothing out of real kindness. It's all a matter of what they get from it
> 
> Just like every other country on the globe.



that's certainly the way the U.S. State Dept. and most of the pols work it.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 27, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


The day I take my definition of a nation from the Russians or the Israelis is the day I stop thinking.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


I'm waiting for you to start "facting".


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...



You could walk the streets of Tal Aviv and nothing would happen to you.  If you walked the streets of Islamabad, for instance, there's far greater chance of you meeting a violent, painful end.  I'll stick with the Israelis.  You can support the people that want to kill you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh really?
Poland owes Jews, Haha good joke.

Millions of Jewish refugees accepted by Poland.

First Jewish civil rights movement by Poland the Statute of Kalisz.

The highest number of people who saved Holocaust victim Jews, or  Righteous among the Nations by Poland including Henryk Slawik, Irena Sendler, and Eugene Lazowski.

Jan Karski, and Witold Pilecki warned the World about the Holocaust.

Żegota the biggest organization to help Jews in WW2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Poland owes the Jewish people and should not look for any gratitude.
> ...



Haha, another good joke.

No, no one in Eastern Europe was as bad as the Nazis, well Soviets were but not towards Jews, but rather by a NKVD which was predominantly Jewish.

The fact rema_ins that while there were some Nazi collaborators all over Europe, this also includes Jews, and always included Germans as the biggest factors.

_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



The Islamic Tatars haven't committed nearly as much terrorism as Jews, or Catholic Basque, or Catholic Irish.

I don't think it's so much a problem with Islam but more of a problem with Mediterranean's.

I don't like Mediterranean's point blank.

I'm glad I moved out of that Med Guido dive Putnam Lake, NY, such aggressive, touchy, unfriendly people those Italians.

at least here in Pawling, it's less Italian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Oh yeah, Poland didn't have to struggle with their own wars of existence?

Haha, yeah sure.

Millions of Polish Catholics also died in WW2.

Poland's Deluge + Cossack Uprisings in the mid 17th century killed up to 1/2 of Poland's Polish population.
It was about as bad as the Holocaust.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 27, 2017)

RE:  Why support Israel? 
※→ _et al,_

I think we jumped the tracks here.  Of course there has been historical events of decimation focused on one or another people.  In the time  since the beginning of recorded history, there has only been about 400 year when the world was totally at peace.  Hell, even the US has been fighting one conflict or another nearly 93% of its political existence.

Why we support Israel is not so much about territory, politics or religion ⇔ as it is about the preservation and restoration of a culture and a people _(Jewish Emancipation)_.  Yes, many people say that the conflict was initiated over the territory.  But that is like saying WWII start in 1939; when actually the conditions for war were set in the Treaty of Versailles after World War I.  And with the emergence of the Age of Enlightenment in Europe _(the idea that "reason" should trump "faith")_, the idea of Jewish Emancipation followed closely behind on its heels.
https://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10007427
Things like "reason" are hard to grasp.  But faith _(the bibles and scriptures)_ and land _(the territories)_ were tangible; and lands could lead to power, wealth and influence.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah (Sep 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



In order to think You need facts, a thing You try really hard to be offended by.
Xenophobia, which You portray pretty well, was one of the main reasons Jews had to build Israel.

Is it a problem that Jews identify with their tribe/nation, and be citizens of countries other than Israel? How about Greeks or Armenians in Your country, is their identity a threat as well?


----------



## Eloy (Sep 27, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You will not persuade anyone to your view if you call them names.
Unlike Zionists, I am not xenophobic.
But the topic is not about me; it is about Israel and why the Americans should support Israel.
The question is unclear because some people will interpret 'Israel' as the justification for a Jewish state in the Middle East to the massacres of Palestinian children and other civilians in Gaza and all the Israeli policies in between.

You maintain that all Jews, for example Jews living in San Carlos, California, identify more with Israel than the United States. What concerns me is that you might be right.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 27, 2017)

RE: Why support Israel?
※→ _Eloy, et al,_

I have no reason to suspect that the Jewish Community is any less American then myself.



Eloy said:


> You maintain that all Jews, for example Jews living in San Carlos, California, identify more with Israel than the United States. What concerns me is that you might be right.


*(COMMENT)*

They are certainly not bordering on participating in levying War against America, or in adhering to Enemies of the US, rendering Support → Aid and Comfort to any enemy of the nation.

In the global climate of the day, supporting a cause is a personal choice; like Doctors Without Borders, Water.org, or Save the Children etc.  Being forced to choose between the two _(Supporting America or Supporting Israel)_ is a very *false dilemma*.  You can do both.  This is not a matter of loyalty or allegiance.  Americans can always believe in supporting an ally or common cause _(ideas of democracy and regional peace)_ they think is right and just; that does not effect a duty to our nation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah (Sep 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Do You feel the same about US/EU citizens that identify as Palestinians?


----------



## Eloy (Sep 27, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Why support Israel?
> ※→ _Eloy, et al,_
> 
> I have no reason to suspect that the Jewish Community is any less American then myself.
> ...


Israel has used agents to spy on American intelligence and their prime minister used an address to Congress to argue against U.S. policy toward Iran. Unlike yourself, many Americans would be uncomfortable knowing that their fellow citizens owed an allegiance to a foreign country and thereby wanting American policy to reflect that when it comes to international affairs. To profess that American Jews put Israel first is good to know.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 27, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I know of no such cases.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> I know of no such cases.



You know of not a single American citizen who identifies as Palestinian?   I can give you a list, if you'd like.  But why don't we start with Linda Sarsour.  

Can Linda be loyal to the US and also loyal to the Palestinian cause?  If not, why not?  If yes, why can't Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Why support Israel?
> ※→ _et al,_
> 
> I think we jumped the tracks here.  Of course there has been historical events of decimation focused on one or another people.  In the time  since the beginning of recorded history, there has only been about 400 year when the world was totally at peace.  Hell, even the US has been fighting one conflict or another nearly 93% of its political existence.
> ...



The issue is to make such a Jewish homeland, people were displaced from lands they lived on for thousands of years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well, it would be hard to say why we went into Iraq, W Bush of course spoke of weapons of mass destruction as the pretext.
Which those weapons of mass destruction of course would pose more of a threat to Israel, than the U.S.

So, it would in fact be an assumption to say it's about oil, or about Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Which countries did more for Jews than Poland, or the U.S?
> ...



Denmark had just 10,000 or so Jews, Poland had about 3,500,000 Jews or so.

I'm so sorry that the proportionate difference doesn't register.

Of course it was much easier to send 10,000 Jews to Sweden, by Denmark, than for Poland to send 3,500,000 Jews to Sweden.

Especially considering that the invasion of Poland gave them less time to prepare.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



So, then the U.S, and Israel are not really "allies" this is just a propaganda by idiots?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



Oh contraire, as much as I dislike it, and fight to resist it, Islam will grow, simply because of  higher birth rates, and it's aggressive conversion processes.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The issue is to make such a Jewish homeland, people were displaced from lands they lived on for thousands of years.



No.  The displacement was a direct result of Arab hostility to the presence of Jews.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Denmark had just 10,000 or so Jews, Poland had about 3,500,000 Jews or so.
> 
> I'm so sorry that the proportionate difference doesn't register.
> 
> ...



Sure.  Proportions.  As a percentage Denmark managed to save 99% of her Jews.  Poland managed to save 12% of her Jews.  Were there circumstances which made it harder for one than the other to save Jews -- of course.  Were there ideologies in place which made the saving of Jews more important to one than the other -- of course.  

Here's the thing, to try to wrench this back to topic -- one of the reasons to support Israel is that Israel's intent is to save ALL of the Jews.  Not just her Jews, but all of the Jews worldwide.  Because they are STILL being persecuted by people like you. They are still being executed because.....Joooooos.  And the Jewish people need a safe place to retreat to, when persecutions become inevitable.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Why support Israel?
> ...



lol nonsense. The faux 'Palestinians' squatting in Gaza and the West Bank haven't been there 'thousands of years'; the vast majority of them migrated there when the Ottomans and British began economic development of the area in the last 3 decades of the 19th century. they are also not 'stateless', except by their own actions, they are Syrians and Egyptians and Iraqis for the most part. 'Palestinians' is a fiction invented by Arafat and others in the 1960's. Nobody was 'displaced' by Jews, that's nonsense. If you want to discuss *Jews Behaving Badly*, at least try to cite real history, instead of stupid propaganda; there is plenty in human history to discuss about people behaving badly, and Jews as a group aren't exceptional in that regard, but then you have the problem of trying to convince sane people they behaved more badly than their neighbors did, a blatantly impossible position to defend.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I understand Polish schools don't tell their kids the entire truth, and leave out all the facts in whitewashing their own sorry past. Polish villagers would cheer when local Jews were rounded up by their Mayors and ordered to the trains, Polish engineers drove the trains stuffed with Jews to the death camps with full knowledge of what was going on in the Operation Reinhard camps, the very reason Hitler chose Poland for those camps was because they knew few Poles would complain or even care in the first place, Polish 'Reds' and 'Blues' were a big help to the Nazi extermination program, the Reds guarded the trains and train stations keeping Jews from escaping, the Blues manned the perimeters of the Ghettoes to keep any from escaping those, helped round them up. The Nazis actually had problems finding enough German soldiers who could stand working at the death camps, so they relied on Poles and Ukrainians for staffing the lower ranks at those camps, no problem finding any to work at them among eastern Europeans. You can try and play the 'moral equivalence' game, but you will fail miserably at it. It couldn't have happened without Poles and their enthusiasm, and after the war many Jews had to remain in concentration camps because most who left and tried to return home in Poland were murdered by their former neighbors, so quit pissing on our legs and trying to tell us it's just raining.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



You're very retarded, and a propagandist.
Which pretty much means you're vermin.

Truth is far more  Poles fought the Nazis than fought with the Nazis.

For example about 1,000,000 Poles fought the Nazis in the Polish army , as opposed to 10,000 Poles who fought for the Nazis in the Polish Blue Police.

The Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators according to Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum, who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto.

So, actually some Jews themselves also fought with the Nazis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



Source for anything your retarded self says?

In the next comment you prove you're not even a Human, but rather a retarded degenerate.

Nothing you say should be taken seriously, because you aren't Human.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Denmark had just 10,000 or so Jews, Poland had about 3,500,000 Jews or so.
> ...



I'd love to see a source showing that Jews are any safer in Israel.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'd love to see a source showing that Jews are any safer in Israel.



Not the point.  The point is that the Jewish people need a place where their own safety and security is prioritized.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Why don't you mention the truth that NOT Jews, but rather Poles were the first victims of · *Auschwitz.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see a source showing that Jews are any safer in Israel.
> ...



Jews are good at pissing people off, let them piss off their Muslim neighbors, until they go extinct.
Not my call, not like they ever cared about my Polish people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Poland just posted the most detailed list of Concentration camp guards, from German, Austrian, Soviet, American, and Polish sources etc. it shows that most of the guards were German.

Why are you so stupid?
are you a Chimp? are you Human?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




*A*fter the war 6,000 Poles were killed by Jewish Communist Jakub Berman, and thousands more were killed by Jewish Communist Salomon Morel.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> 
> Jesus said Jews are children of the devil.  And, for some reason, some really twisted Christians think the children of the devil are the children of Abraham. God said he would bless those who bless Abraham.  But, the Bible says Christians count as Abraham's children.




" Jesus" said that Jews are Children of the devil? I thought" Jesus" ( God's son) lol was all about love. Just more proof that all " Christians" know and practice is hate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 27, 2017)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> ...



LOL Mother Theresa, or Pope Jan Paul II those  haters.HaHa,


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...




You're the one who demonstrsted that " Jesus" the son of God practiced Hate.   HaHa


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 27, 2017)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> " Jesus" said that Jews are Children of the devil? I thought" Jesus" ( God's son) lol was all about love. Just more proof that all " Christians" know and practice is hate.



Jews hate all gentiles as a matter of doctrine.  At least Jesus only hated those who deserved his contempt.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



At least in Israel they control their own destiny.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 27, 2017)

Coyote said:


> At least in Israel they control their own destiny.



HAHA They had to wall themselves in for protection.  And, it's only a matter of time before Israel wiped off the map.  Yeah, at least they control their destiny!  HAHA

Ironically, "Christian" supporters of Israel follow a doctrine that teaches that Jews will soon be stomped, πατουμένη, into the ground.  But, don't worry, God will step in to save the Jews just before they're made extinct, and then convert them to Christians.  

Jews should try a little harder to make friends.  The only people who like Jews them are dopes who think God requires them to like Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > At least in Israel they control their own destiny.
> ...



You sound rather gleeful at that prospect.  You like genocide eh?  Or only if it's Jews?  Geez you religious types are nutso.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 27, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > " Jesus" said that Jews are Children of the devil? I thought" Jesus" ( God's son) lol was all about love. Just more proof that all " Christians" know and practice is hate.
> ...




History indicates that Gentiles have hated Jews for over 2000 years, The Church officially stopped in 1964 which wasn't that long ago even though behind closed " Christian" doors they still do it. Your post just proves Christian Hatred has nothing to do with.the creation of Israel. So much for " Jesus" and " forgiving" They hate for no reason; It's their nature


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You mean the Catholic Church stopped telling us that the Jews killed Jesus, like it says in the New Testament that Jews snitched on Jesus to get him killed?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > At least in Israel they control their own destiny.
> ...



The above post just demonstrates that " Christian" hatred has nothing to do with the creation of Israel. There are several religions who don't believe in " Jesus" . Too bad this " Christian" is too filled with hatred to acknowledge it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



In 1964 they officially stopped but they still do it. Wasn't the reason for " Jesus" being born by Virgin Birth so God could give up his only " son?"' Lol


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And yet the Polish people were in general Nazi supporters and Jew haters.

So no, I'm not impressed. Poland still owes the Jews.

Try a different tactic.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No, we're allies. Allies defined by common goals or interests. There are many groups and individuals who work together not because they're so crazy about each other, but because they reached the conclusion that it's best for both of them if they cooperate.

USA wouldn't have befriended Israel, if that's the right word to use, if it wouldn't have gained anything from it. As a regular Joe you may not know what the government gains from it, but you can be sure it gains something. You don't need to be super intelligent to realize that. It how things work nowdays.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > At least in Israel they control their own destiny.
> ...




I don't get what amuses you. Do you get off thinking about Jews being slaughtered?

Even if we're at war with the Arabs, I don't think any Israeli will find it funny if anyone calls for total destruction of them.

God, where do people like you even come from?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> I don't get what amuses you. Do you get off thinking about Jews being slaughtered?



What amuses is Supremacists being humbled.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get what amuses you. Do you get off thinking about Jews being slaughtered?
> ...



Don't know what you mean. You're the only one here who trashes another etnic group base on nothing.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Don't know what you mean. You're the only one here who trashes another etnic group base on nothing.



I've read the Talmud.  It's a book of hate more so than a book about ethnicity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Your stupidity is prime example to why many Poles to this day don't like Jews.

Why the f*ck would Poles appreciate the dirties who typically not only neglect Polish victims of the Holocaust, but whom typically  blame Poland for the Holocaust.

No, I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and I refuse to support your repulsive twits.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



On the Topix Poland forum which has since been discontinued, there were a bunch of raving lunatics, talking about Nuking Poland, and slaughtering Polish people, and they blamed Poland for the Holocaust constantly, and boasted of Jewish beauties, and Jewish intellectuals al the time.

Gee, while none of them came out, and said it.

Typical scumbag Jews for sure, why should I care about your horrible people, and their fate?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israel is far from a good ally to the U.S, much less the best ally of the U.S like some are claiming.

Good allies don't need Jonathan Pollard.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 28, 2017)

Because it's political suicide not to? Because it's just a tiny speck on the map, just get over it already and let them have it? Because it's great propaganda for nationalist movements?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what you mean. You're the only one here who trashes another etnic group base on nothing.
> ...



The Talmud is not a word of God.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Ohh, please. Like the USA never spied on its allies


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Poles are offended now, is that it?

Screw that. My family was wiped out, and it gives me the right to blame whoever the **** took place in it, even if they were not the ones who orchestrated it.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




You don't know the first thing about Jews. Most of the haters who brag about how well they know Jews, more often than not know jack.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > I know of no such cases.
> ...


I never heard of Linda Sarsour but I can answer your question this way; any person born in the USA should be presumed to have no other country to have a claim on his loyalty over that of America. Similarly, anyone naturalized as a U.S. citizen would have already taken an oath not to put loyalty to any other country before that of the USA. Contrary to this, it has been claimed in this thread that all American Jews identify as Israelis _not_ Americans. This should be troubling for Americans to hear because U.S. foreign policy will be formulated, in part, by Jewish members of Congress who are putting Israel's policies ahead of their own country.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 28, 2017)

RE:  Why support Israel?
※→ _Eloy, et al,_

Ths is not looking at the realities of the modern 21st Century World.



Eloy said:


> Israel has used agents to spy on American intelligence and their prime minister used an address to Congress to argue against U.S. policy toward Iran. Unlike yourself, many Americans would be uncomfortable knowing that their fellow citizens owed an allegiance to a foreign country and thereby wanting American policy to reflect that when it comes to international affairs.


*(COMMENT)*

At the moment, I cannot think of any state or sovereignty that doe not place their own national interests above that of the US.

I cannot think of any national power _(commercial, financial, economic, industrial or political-military)_ that does not utilized overt, covert or clandestine resources _(usually all three)_ to monitor the capabilities, intentions, or activities of America.

I would be hard pressed to think of any state or sovereignty, of any consequence, that would hesitate to exercise their diplomatic influence to alter US Foreign Policy in their favor.



Eloy said:


> To profess that American Jews put Israel first is good to know.


*(COMMENT)*

I am not sure what you are implying here.  BUT!  No American, Jewish or otherwise, owes there fidelity and allegiance to any other country than the US; not even those with dual citizenship.

An American, Jewish or otherwise, owes their allegiance to the United States Constitution.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“Let us make it clear that we will never turn our backs on our steadfast friends in Israel, 
whose adherence to the democratic way must be admired by all friends of freedom.”

_President John F.Kennedy_
_(Speech at Eastern Oregon College of Education, November 9, 1959)_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Israel exists; 
it has a right to exist in peace behind secure and defensible borders; 
and it has a right to demand of its neighbors that they recognize those facts. 
I have personally followed and supported Israel's heroic struggle for survival, 
ever since the founding of the State of Israel 34 years ago. 
In the pre-1967 borders Israel was barely 10 miles wide at its narrowest point. 
The bulk of Israel's population lived within artillery range of hostile Arab armies. 
I am not about to ask Israel to live that way again."

_President Ronald Reagan_
_(Speech on United States Policy for Peace in the Middle East, September 1, 1982)_

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

"[Israel] is our ally and in that we've made a very strong commitment to support Israel, 
we will support Israel if her security is threatened."

_President George W Bush_
_(Press Conference, February 17, 2005)_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
I think American Foreign Policy and its commitment speaks for itself.
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Eloy (Sep 28, 2017)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Why support Israel?
> ※→ _Eloy, et al,_
> 
> Ths is not looking at the realities of the modern 21st Century World.
> ...


Your long posts prevent you and us from sticking to the point. Earlier in the thread another poster claimed that all American Jews identify as Israelis _not_ American. I consider this worrisome especially since Jews are over-represented in Congress and the U.S. Administration.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


'
Why not also blame Jews for Group 13, Jewish Ghetto Police, Judenrat. Jewish Sonderkommandos, and Jewish Kapos?

Millions of Poles also died in WW2, why is this neglected?

You Jews are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Jews are usually the ones blaming Poland for the Holocaust.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> The Talmud is not a word of God.



If Jews weren't Atheists, what they consider "the oral Torah" would be considered the word of God.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Don't You know that being offended" is NOT a valid argument? Xenophobia was indeed one of the main reasons Jews had to rebuild Israel. It's a simple fact, don't get offended.

Listen You try to equate Israel solely to its' wars.
Modern Zionism, or support for Israel, started long before that, at the time Palestinian Jews were  massacred by their Arab neighbors under the Ottoman rule.

I don't know what Your problem with different ethnicities/people/nationalities in Your country, but their presence doesn't automatically mean they're spies of another nation state. This is just paranoia.


Again are You concerned with Greeks/French/Armenians/Russians in Your country or just the Jews?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ok so get it it that you irrationally hate an entire religious group...

Ever sat down to lunch with a Jew and chatted...like normal people do?

Supporting Israel is complicated and the OP is open ended.  You can condemn or support state actions but the Jewish people, like any other, are diverse individuals. To hate them as a group based on religion or eth nic heritage is to demonize and thst leads to dehumanizing.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Talmud is not a word of God.
> ...


I suspect you know as little about Jews as you do about muslims.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> I've read the Talmud.  It's a book of hate more so than a book about ethnicity.



You haven't read the Talmud.  You read some English hate-site which plucked out portions with which to demonize Jews.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> You haven't read the Talmud.  You read some English hate-site which plucked out portions with which to demonize Jews.



I've invited Jews here to share the non-hate side of the Talmud.  The Jews couldn't do it.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Poles did not die because they were Poles.

Jews died because they were Jews.

The Judenrat were forced to become what they became because of the Nazi regime.

The Jews fairly gained their right to be selfish, as the world's nations don't care if they live or die.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Talmud is not a word of God.
> ...



The Talmud was written by Rabbis called 'Amoraim'.

Hence it wss never meant to be the word of God. Not even the oral word.

The oral word of God was given to Moses on mt. Sinai.

Try and not to talk about things you have no idea about.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't read the Talmud.  You read some English hate-site which plucked out portions with which to demonize Jews.
> ...



We very well could.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't read the Talmud.  You read some English hate-site which plucked out portions with which to demonize Jews.
> ...



Its not especially difficult.  So, clearly you spoke untruth when you said that you had read the Talmud.  You have read only those portions of the Talmud frequently used by people filled with irrational toxic hate to inject that irrational toxic hate into others.  And clearly it worked on you.  

The complete set with Hebrew/Aramaic original text, English translation and commentary is 73 volumes, more than 6000 pages and has a shipping weight of 342 lbs.  It is an extensive coding of Jewish law, commentary, instruction and folklore, legends, ethical writings and notes on observance.  Its an astounding collection of writings spanning hundreds of years.

There is no "hate" in the Talmud.  You only think you know about the "hate" parts because you have been trained to look for the hate parts and you see innocent things as hate parts because you enter the Jewish world with the pre-conception of hate.  There is no "hate" in the Talmud.  The only hate is that which people like you bring to it.  

And the reason most Jews do not discuss the Talmud with rabid antisemites is because the POINT of the discussion when brought up by rabid antisemites is not to understand the Talmud better or to understand Jewish law better or to understand the Jewish people better -- its to use the discussion as a platform to spread more irrational toxic hate.  


I'll leave you with a few things:

_Seven things characterise the wise man, and seven the blockhead. The wise man speaks not before those who are his superiors, either in age or wisdom. He interrupts not others in the midst of their discourse. He replies not hastily. His questions are relevant to the subject, his answers, to the purpose. In delivering his sentiments he takes the first in order first, the last, last. What he understands not he says, ?I understand not.? He acknowledges his error, and is open to conviction. The reverse of all these characterizes the blockhead._
_
Whoever destroys a single life is as guilty as though he had destroyed the entire world and whoever rescues a single life earns as much merit as though he had rescued the entire world._

_As the All-present is called compassionate and gracious, so be you also compassionate and gracious and offering free gifts to all.  As the Holy One, blessed be He, is called righteous, be you also righteous; as He is called loving, be you also loving.  _


----------



## José (Sep 28, 2017)

> Originally posted by r*ylah*
> Again are You concerned with Greeks/French/Armenians/Russians in Your country or just the Jews?



Did Greeks, French, Armenians and Russians spend most of the 20th century trying to destroy America's national identity as a white, western country?

American Jews did.



> Originally posted by *RoccoR*
> I am not sure what you are implying here. BUT! No American, Jewish or otherwise, owes there fidelity and allegiance to any other country than the US; not even those with dual citizenship.
> 
> An American, Jewish or otherwise, owes their allegiance to the United States Constitution.



Say this to this guy, Emanuel Celler, the political representative of Jew York City, who spent his entire adult life in Washington DC, trying to pass laws to flood America with non white immigration and finally succeeded in 1965.

*EMANUEL CELLER*​
Also in 1965, he proposed and steered to passage the Hart-Celler Act, which eliminated national origins as a consideration for immigration. *This was the culminating moment in Celler's 41-year fight to overcome restriction on immigration to the United States based on national origin.*

Emanuel Celler - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Well, I don't know how Jews can expect to be respected, after they've killed thousands of Poles following WW2, push dumb Polak jokes slander, push Poland did the Holocaust lies, and in general push up against Conservative, and Catholic values that most Poles hold dear.

No, I wouldn't say I hate all Jews, just a lot of them.

I've never even seen a Jew show any gratitude towards Poland.

So, why should I show them any gratitude?

No, I don't like Jews, in fact they're my least favorite people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Generalplan Ost shows Nazis had wicked plans for Slavs, including Poles.
Poles were also condemned by Nazis as racial Untermensch.


But, leave it to you a Jew, to think you're the star light victim.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 28, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


As far as I know, no Jewish citizens of my country consider themselves to be Israelis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



You're Jewish?
Because when another user badmouthed Christians as haters, you certainly didn't step up to say there was no hate in Christianity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > I've read the Talmud.  It's a book of hate more so than a book about ethnicity.
> ...





Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > I've read the Talmud.  It's a book of hate more so than a book about ethnicity.
> ...



So, they are putting forward portions of the Talmud?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


Well, you aren't a Christian then, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I'm agnostic, although I was raised Catholic.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



It's possible, but irrelevant.
I think Your confusion comes from an idea that governments=nations/peoples.That one cannot exist without the other, or that by change of a govt. nations are erased.

Armenians can have Greek citizenship. They can support the Armenian govt. or not...as any people.

Have You heard Jews say *"Am Israel Chai"*? It means "The nation of Israel lives!"
Jews can have Israeli citizenship or not. They can support the Israeli govt, or not...as any people. 

Agree?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No, I don't like Jews, in fact they're my least favorite people.



So, let me get this straight.  You rank people based on their ethnic, national and/or religious origin?  

And you don't find that kinda repugnant?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't like Jews, in fact they're my least favorite people.
> ...



Jews are the most anti-Polish, and anti-Right wing group there is.

They are against what I am, so be it.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're Jewish?
> Because when another user badmouthed Christians as haters, you certainly didn't step up to say there was no hate in Christianity.



I'm pretty sure the user badmouthed a specific Christian for his specific hate.  But since I don't know exactly which post you mean, I can't say for certain.  

But its actually a good question.  There are problematic ideologies in most religions.  I find Christianity and Islam to be more problematic than most -- distinctly because of their unique "my way or the highway" theology.  Would I go so far as to call those ideologies "hate"?  Nope, I wouldn't.  But they do lend themselves to irrational hate, imo.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, they are putting forward portions of the Talmud?



They are deliberately misreading, misunderstanding, misrepresenting Talmud and Jewish thought in order to shore up, support and spread toxic and irrational hatred of Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, they are putting forward portions of the Talmud?
> ...



Well, he's right, none of these Talmud experts ever refute the quotes, because there's got to be a lot of truth behind them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You're Jewish?
> ...



How come you didn't answer, if you're Jewish?


----------



## dani67 (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...



because usa is good puppy for jew


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, he's right, none of these Talmud experts ever refute the quotes, because there's got to be a lot of truth behind them.



On the contrary, you can google a sound, Jewish-based, refutation of any of the common hate-claims. Or I can do it.  Or any of the Jewish-learned members of this board can do it.  But the response to that sound, Jewish-based, refutation is universally, "oh, you are just saying that, its not REALLY what Jews believe".  (As though YOU not only have a right to decide what Jews believe, but somehow have this magic ability to determine what Jews really believe).  

You see hate because you want to see hate.  Because you've been conditioned to see hate.  

And he asked if there was anything "good" in the Talmud and I responded with some examples.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Tell me what post you are referring to.  I can't respond if I don't know what you are referring to.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> I'll leave you with a few things:
> 
> _Seven things characterise the wise man, and seven the blockhead. The wise man speaks not before those who are his superiors, either in age or wisdom. He interrupts not others in the midst of their discourse. He replies not hastily. His questions are relevant to the subject, his answers, to the purpose. In delivering his sentiments he takes the first in order first, the last, last. What he understands not he says, ?I understand not.? He acknowledges his error, and is open to conviction. The reverse of all these characterizes the blockhead.
> 
> ...



You're either a liar or very ignorant.  Those are misquotes.  The Talmud is all hate.  There's a reason neither you nor the website you linked to tells which chapter those quotes are from, much less with translation they come from.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he's right, none of these Talmud experts ever refute the quotes, because there's got to be a lot of truth behind them.
> ...



If the Bible was questioned as hateful, would you fight with such vigor?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't read the Talmud.  You read some English hate-site which plucked out portions with which to demonize Jews.
> ...


And I requested numerous times that you post some "hate" for discussion...you just couldn't do it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Be specific and list the quotes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Well, he's right, none of these Talmud experts ever refute the quotes, because there's got to be a lot of truth behind them.
> ...



Wikipedia sure does a shit job of refuting the Talmud Unmasked.

The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia

I don't think there is much to refute.

I don't really doubt it, either.

Because Jews resisting Christianity, probably did write anti-Christian texts to keep Jews, as Jews.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> You're either a liar or very ignorant.  Those are misquotes.  The Talmud is all hate.  There's a reason neither you nor the website you linked to tells which chapter those quotes are from, much less with translation they come from.



SobieskiSavedEurope

See what I mean?  The Talmud doesn't REALLY say that!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > You're either a liar or very ignorant.  Those are misquotes.  The Talmud is all hate.  There's a reason neither you nor the website you linked to tells which chapter those quotes are from, much less with translation they come from.
> ...



You already admitted that the so called anti-Semites, are quoting portions of the Talmud, but supposedly out of context.

Well, so that sure sounds like there are nasty portions of the Talmud to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


100% of the arguments against the NT are the mistranslations of words or taking a verse out of context.
But you already knew that.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If the Bible was questioned as hateful, would you fight with such vigor?



You are asking the wrong question.  If there was anti-Christian or anti-Kurdish or whatever which was as global and as powerful and as inherent as antisemitism -- I would fight with such vigor.  There isn't.  There just isn't.  This board is infected with antisemitism.  The world is infected with antisemitism.  You are part of that.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



What I said was that Talmud is misread, misunderstood, and misrepresented.  The "nasty" portions are intentionally made nasty by the pre-conception of hate coming into them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > If the Bible was questioned as hateful, would you fight with such vigor?
> ...



So, you *are admitting to being biased, and unfair?
Thus far we've had a bunch of Zionists here, suggesting that Jews deserve more rights, than others.
No wonder why no one likes these pricks.
*
There's *also a lot of anti-Polish propaganda floating around, and in most cases Jews are at the forefront of this.

Why should I like f'in Jews?

Oh, Poland accepted Jewish refugees, granted them the first Jewish civil rights the Statute of Kalisz, warned the World about the Holocaust with Jan Karski, and had Zegota the only WW2 organization dedicated to saving Jews only.

Yet, the rat faced f'ers, want to start a culture war with Polish people?
They got one with me.*

Don't expect me to like these slimy r*ats.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Oh, okay we're head cases for thinking the Talmud is nasty, for saying Jesus is boiling in the Jewish Hell in excrement.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you *are admitting to being biased, and unfair? *


*
*
Wow.  I'm admitting that I would fight as vigorously if the conditions were the same.  They are not.  

*



			Thus far we've had a bunch of Zionists here, suggesting that Jews deserve more rights, than others.

Click to expand...

*
No.  Jews want equal rights.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wow! Just Wow.
The best explanation to "why Israel"

Winner.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> _
> Whoever destroys a single life is as guilty as though he had destroyed the entire world and whoever rescues a single life earns as much merit as though he had rescued the entire world. _



Jesus was right when he said Jews were children of the devil, who when lying is speaking his native language.  Here's a translation from Google Translate, rather than risk any bias from my own, or anyone else's, translation, of the relevant verse from an authentic Hebrew-language copy of the Talmud:

Sanhedrin 37a: *Therefore, a single person was created to teach you that whoever loses one soul from Israel, the scriptures make it seem as if he has lost a whole world, and whoever sustains one soul from Israel*

Notice, the devil's children leaves out "from Israel" when telling us what the Talmud says.  Jews hate gentiles.  The Talmud hates gentiles.  The verse is only concerned about the lives of Jews.  This verse really means that Jews would prefer every gentile on the planet die instead of even just one Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, you *are admitting to being biased, and unfair? *
> ...



Oh yeah?
Why is it you can't say Catholic priest without thinking of pedophiles, but Jews can have Rabbi Pedos, and also Metitzah B'peh, where they suck infants gonads, and be just seen as the good guys.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Notice, the devil's children leaves out "from Israel" when telling us what the Talmud says.  Jews hate gentiles.  The Talmud hates gentiles.  The verse is only concerned about the lives of Jews.  This verse really means that Jews would prefer every gentile on the planet die instead of even just one Jew.



And THERE you go looking for hate again when there is none.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why is it you can't say Catholic priest without thinking of pedophiles, ...



Great question.  Why can't you?


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

And I just imagine that about all the Jews that had to go through all this....
Really folks, this is only a forum with 15 people. Imagine the life of Jews in those countries in Europe going though all this daily atmosphere.

Drying swamps in Palestine...malaria...what a party.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, you *are admitting to being biased, and unfair? *
> ...



If Jews have it so bad (Today)
How come they can write signs saying non-Jews bring immodesty to their neighborhood.
If Christians, or Whites did the same, it would be on National news, no doubt.
Instead  because Jews do it, it gets pushed aside.

<B>Hasidim Attack Hotel For Bringing 'Immodesty' To Williamsburg</B>

*June 12, 2013*

*Hasidim Attack Hotel For Bringing 'Immodesty' To Williamsburg*

*

A pashkvil (poster) attacking the Pointe Plaza Hotel because it rents rooms to non-Jews, causing immodesty to come to the 'Jewish' neighborhood of Williamsburg, Brooklyn.*


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

She just made a point.  I think I'l just move this goal post over here.  Sigh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it you can't say Catholic priest without thinking of pedophiles, ...
> ...



Imagine if the Catholic community threw a fundraiser for their pedo clergy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

rylah said:


> And I just imagine that about all the Jews that had to go through all this....
> Really folks, this is only a forum with 15 people. Imagine the life of Jews in those countries in Europe going though all this daily atmosphere.
> 
> Drying swamps in Palestine...malaria...what a party.



Some comments here by Zionists (Jews) here have been downright factual inaccuracies of blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

I've thus far haven't gone this far, but not a peep from any Zionists (Jews) about those factual inaccuracies.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I didn't watch the video.  But if you think I am going to support the abuse of children, regardless of the perpetrator, you can just slap yourself in the head.  This is what I do as my life's passion -- protect women and children and all vulnerable people from abuse.  So STFU about that.  

Oh, and answer the question.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, you *are admitting to being biased, and unfair? *
> ...



Jews have it so bad in the U.S, they need more special protections.

Study: Putting religion on your résumé hurts your job chances — unless you’re Jewish

Study: Putting religion on your résumé hurts your job chances — unless you’re Jewish


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



So, why did the Orthodox Jewish community do just that?

Yes, abuse is wrong, including the Metizitzah B'peh the media has hidden from the public overwhelmingly.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

Nope.  Goal post still looks shitty from here.  Moving it again.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 28, 2017)

rylah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I would have thought you are correct that not all Jews consider themselves Israeli but someone earlier who seems to speak for all Jews on this thread, I forget, maybe yourself, wrote that all Jews consider themselves Israelis. I found that concerning.

No, I never heard anyone say "Am Israel Chai". That sounds like _Israeli morning tea_.

I am well aware that there are nations within countries, for example, the Catalans are Spanish at the moment and the Scottish are British. Perhaps in the near future these two nations will become independent states but they do not currently identify with or have loyalty toward a country outside Spain or Britain. Native-born Moldovan Jews who, under Israeli law, have more rights of residency in Judea and Sumeria than indigenous Palestinians, when it suits them, claim to be Israelis, not Moldovans. This whole Zionist narrative is manifestly wrong.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

Eloy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Well You never miss a chance , to miss the point.
Do You ever try to understand what You respond to?

Because from here it looks like You're jumping between subjects, being offended by simple facts.
Are my questions sooo difficult? Is it just the Jews that concern You?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Hitler killed them. Poles and Jews both.  In fact, a lot of POLISH Jews too.  They were Poles...


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

OK, can't You understand people who support Kurdistan independence?
US or European citizens, even though they might be non-Kurdish.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



And, people like Bullet aren't really interested in discussing it.  They have their websites with cherry picked out of context quotes, stripped of historical meaning, fluffed with evil overlord conspiracy theory crap and that's all they "need".   

I find religion fascinating to discuss...but not with those who depend on hate sites for "information".


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ya, Hitler hated the Slavs too.  In fact, the Russians suffered huge losses to Hitler....the Seige of Leningrad...it's over looked in western history because of the Cold War and such.  But they have many memorials to it.  But that doesn't diminish the fact that Hitler managed to kill close to 2/3 of the Jews on the European continent.  AND THEY HAD NO SAFE PLACE TO GO.  Nowhere.  The US turned them away, until it was too late.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wikipedia isn't refuting anything.  It's discussing a book of that title, and it's criticisms of it are noteworty.

_*Accuracy and fabrication*
Pranaitis could not read Aramaic (the primary language of the Talmud),[5] and probably used works by August Rohling and others as his sources.


The book includes numerous quotes from the Talmud and the Zohar.[6] His ignorance of some simple Talmudic Aramaic concepts and definitions, such as "hullin", was demonstrated during the Menahem Mendel Beilis blood libel case in which he testified as a "Talmud expert".[7][8]


*Antisemitism*
Scholars classify The Talmud Unmasked as an antisemitic and anti-Talmudic work, comparable to Der Talmud Jude_ by August Rohling (1871) and _The Traditions Of The Jews_ by Johann Eisenmenger (1700).​


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...



Saving A Person Is Like Saving The World
"Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world."

That is a wonderful concept to live by...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What a surprise!


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Imagine if the Catholic community threw a fundraiser for their pedo clergy.



Jewish rabbies perform oral sex on little boys because the Talmud tells them to.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Shusha said:


> And THERE you go looking for hate again when there is none.



You passed on a lie about what the Talmud said.  I corrected that lie.  The Talmud is hate.  Even the verses you quote, when not altered, show the Talmud to be a book of hate.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> And, people like Bullet aren't really interested in discussing it.  They have their websites with cherry picked out of context quotes, stripped of historical meaning, fluffed with evil overlord conspiracy theory crap and that's all they "need".
> 
> I find religion fascinating to discuss...but not with those who depend on hate sites for "information".



You really aren't interested in discussing it, because your post shows that you don't bother reading what others have posted.  I have not quoted the Talmud, except to correct factual misrepresentations of others.   Reviewing this thread, I can't even be potentially guilty of what you say I'm doing.  

Even if I had chosen to quote the Talmud, you'd accuse me of taking the quotes out of context whether I did or not.  You can't even wait for me to quote it to charge me with it.

You're pointing the wrong direction at who misquotes the Talmud.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Well, Wikipedia certainly doesn't refute the themes of the book, like it usually would if they weren't true.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If Jews were Polish, why did most of them speak Yiddish, rather than Polish?

No, Polish Jews weren't Polish, nothing about them was Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

rylah said:


> OK, can't You understand people who support Kurdistan independence?
> US or European citizens, even though they might be non-Kurdish.



Kurdistan's independence wouldn't displace many, if any people from the lands, though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Everything Jews say should taken with a grain of salt.

The Jews also tend to kick, and scream if you point out that Hollywood, or the media, are heavily Jewish, which are facts.

Jews just seem to like getting theirs at all costs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



More like the fact that more Russians were killed than Jews in WW2, is left out because THEY'RE NOT JEWS.

Same reason why Chinese, Poles, Ukrainians, or Serbs killed in WW2 is left out.

Same reason why the Belgian Holocaust by Leopold, and the Late Victorian Holocausts by Britain are left out of the books too.

The Jewish life just matters more than everybody else.
That's even an attitude theme by some Zionists here, it's no wonder why in the real World a lot of people don't like them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > And THERE you go looking for hate again when there is none.
> ...



The irony is a lot of Zionists say that the Quran has evil texts, but deny the same about the Talmud.

It seems that in both cases, that it would be true, but that they aren't common, but rather background noise hatred.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Saving A Person Is Like Saving The World
> "Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world."
> 
> That is a wonderful concept to live by...



Sanhedrin 37a: Therefore, a single person was created to teach you that whoever loses one soul *from Israel*, the scriptures make it seem as if he has lost a whole world, and whoever sustains one soul *from Israel.
*


> Sanhedrin 4:1 (22a) "Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world."



Way to go, rip the verse from context.

In context, Sanhedrin 4  says God created one person, Adam, to teach Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world, which is the same argument found in Sanhedrin 37a, except there it's explicitly limited to Israel (Jews). 

The Talmud teaches that gentiles are soulless animals, so to a Jew, Sanhedrin 4 says nothing different than what Sanhedrin 37 says.

Zarah 22 says, "It is written: And you my sheep, the sheep of my pasture, are adam: You are called adam but heathens are not called adam." [adam=man]  What this verse explicitly says is the theme of every page of the Talmud. You have no evidence the your quote from the Talmud applies to gentiles, and the whole Talmud stands against your claim.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> More like the fact that more Russians were killed than Jews in WW2, is left out because THEY'RE NOT JEWS.



What was it, 25 million Russians killed in WWII?  And, Russia probably can name them most of them.  But, try to have Jews name even 100K of the alleged six million Jews killed in the Holocaust.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If Latinos are Americans why do they speak Spanish?  Numbskull.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > More like the fact that more Russians were killed than Jews in WW2, is left out because THEY'RE NOT JEWS.
> ...


Shouldn't you two get to know each other a little better?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Saving A Person Is Like Saving The World
> ...


Which neo Nazi IslamoNazi site did you did that, Abdul?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if the Catholic community threw a fundraiser for their pedo clergy.
> ...


Oh great, another Darwin Award winner who fantasizes about sucking Jewish penises.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish rabbies perform oral sex on little boys because the Talmud tells them to.
> ...



Jewish rabbis perform oral sex an little boys, because the Talmud tells them to, and that's your reply?   Are your embarrassed by your Antichrist religion?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



This is us crying hysterically.

Haters always seem to think.we actually give a damn about how they feel about us.

Kind of funny, actually.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're a hateful human being. As a Catholic, you should pray Jesus implant more compassion in your heart.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

Let's be honest here.

You opened up a thread about why should you support Israel and started with all kind of explanations.

None of them qualified as a reason for you. Not a real one.

Instead of dragging us for 30 pages of nonsense, you could have saved us all the headache and just say

"I don't want to support Israel because I hate all Jews."

Which proves what I said many times - scratch the Anti-Israeli and find the Jew hater.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> scratch the Anti-Israeli and find the Jew hater.








Jew-haters, according Lipush

How can you discern hatred from the report of simple facts? Jews are Antichrist and their rabbis perform oral sex on little boys.

"Rocks are hard and water is wet."  Does saying that mean I hate rocks and water?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > scratch the Anti-Israeli and find the Jew hater.
> ...



Before blaming anyone doing sex on little boys you should check out what your priests are doing.

I hear rumors, too.

And Neturey Karta are not real Jews.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > scratch the Anti-Israeli and find the Jew hater.
> ...



Tell me something. When was the last time you did something for the benefit of others? To help the weak, feed the poor?

Since you're in such a hurry to spit out hatred on others, I bet you're a saint, aren't you?

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Of course: any book on the Operation Reinhardt death camps, moron. They're probably banned in Poland, don't want to contradict the official Polish propaganda, you know. Insults from vermin like yourself are meaningless, considered compliments really, so insult away, black shirt.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> ...



You're as stupid as he is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Haha, so why did Jews promote Catholic pedos, but not Metzitzah B'peh Jewish pedos?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Talking about yourself?
I mean you support Jews so vigorously, to the point of blaming Poland for the Holocaust like a retard.

Then you get upset when a obvious real Jew attacks Christianity.

You British Southerners, and Jews have so much in common, you're both vagabonds, who displaced Natives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum living his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, specifically called out Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators, as not only more brutal than Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators, but even worse than Nazi Germans themselves at times.

Why not blame Jews then for the Holocaust?

I guess it's more convenient for Zionist retards to pick on Polish people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, Spanish speaking Latinos in the U.S, are the same people as English speaking Whites, or Blacks in the U.S?

There's only 1 Polish people, and they're Catholic based.

Jews came to Poland as immigrants, you don't think, or act Polish, so why should we care about you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




You blame Poland for the Holocaust, and then expect me to like you?
That's hilarious.

No, I'm not really Catholic, I'm a skeptical agnostic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> Let's be honest here.
> 
> You opened up a thread about why should you support Israel and started with all kind of explanations.
> 
> ...



My ex girl friend the only girl I really truly loved was half Jewish, and my only real true friend in college was half Jewish.

No, I don't hate all Jews, just most of them.

although my ex girl friend tricked me, she told me she was half Polish, and wanted me to come over for Kielbasa, while saying Jews were greedy.

It's not until later I found out she was half Jewish.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 29, 2017)

RE: Why support Israel? 
※→ Picaro, ILOVEISRAEL, BulletProof,_ et al,_

No one knows what might or might not have happened _(as a hypothetical)_ if the President Truman _[the President that issued the very first order on the military release → Weapons of Mass Destruction (the Atomic Bombing of Japan)]_ had not stepped forward and set forth the American Policy regarding Israel.

•  In separate statement President Truman said oh 14 May, 1948:​
"I had faith in Israel before it was established, I have faith in it now."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This government has been informed that a Jewish state has been 
proclaimed in Palestine, and recognition has been requested by the 
provisional government thereof. The United States recognizes the 
provisional government as the _de facto_ authority of the new State of Israel."​
And there is very little, in the way of a question, as to where President Eisenhower _(the former Supreme Allied Commander in Europe)_ stood on the Issue when the President reminded the Israelis _(A US Presidential Message to Israeli Prime Minister David Ben-Gurion, October 31, 1956)_ that:   

“Despite the present, temporary interests that Israel has in common with France and Britain, 
you ought not to forget that
the strength of Israel and her future are bound up with the United States.”​


Picaro said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Since the time of the US involvement with the Barbary Pirates, up and through today --- with an interest in maintaining the free-flow of oil (energy), the US has been active in the Middle East; commercially, politically, and militarily.  After WWII, the US had an interest in posturing a predominant influence over key critical regions in the world.  And the Middle East was one of those regions.

All the precursors and ingredients for the radicalization of Muslims into Islamist --- and --- the development of Jihadist and Fundamentalist were already present and mixing to form what were see today as asymmetric formations and combatants.  

YES!  Just as Osama bin Laden said in his famous 2002 Letter to America:

As for the first question: Why are we fighting and opposing you? The answer is very simple: 

(1) Because you attacked us and continue to attack us. 

a) You attacked us in Palestine: 

(i) Palestine, which has sunk under military occupation for more than 80 years. The British handed over Palestine, with your help and your support, to the Jews,​
You know what? _(RHETORICAL_) If it had not been America standing-up and doing the right thing, then it would have been some other Major Power.  As it was, America _(not quite alone - there were other contributors)_ moved to set the conditions that would help protect and preserve the Jewish State [Part II - Boundaries, Section B - The Jewish State, A/RES/181 (II)]; as adopted.

Now there will always be, somewhere incubating, Tyrannical Dictators and Religious Cult Leaders _(maybe a Saddam Hussein, maybe an Ayatollah Khomeini, maybe a Hassan Nasrallah, or even a Sheikh Ahmed Yassin)_.  But as America is _(predominately)_ predisposed to protect and preserve benevolent cultures like the Jewish People, it will always be a target by such people like Osama bin Laden.

To say blame our support of Israel on the attacks of 9/11, the Gulf Wars, and anti-terrorist action in Afghanistan, is to suggest that America was too powerful and successful prior to these events.  The rights of self-determination and sovereignty are not dependent of US support.  But rather it is the nature of America to support cultures like the Jewish People from being besieged and oppressed by the entirety of the Arab League.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Expect you to like us?

Why do you think you're so important, people want your likings?

For all I know, you can be a drug addict, fat, lazy and ugly person.

That is the wonderful idea of internet. I don't know who I'm talking to, so for all I care I can be wiser, with more integrity and sophistication than most people.

And when it comes to Antisemites, it's even more likely.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest here.
> ...



Here is where I know you don't really know anything.

There is no such thing as "half Jewish" like there is no such thing as "half pregnant".

And "most of my friends" are Jews is the one cliche most Antisemites say when confronted with their own hatred.

You're not very original.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Saving A Person Is Like Saving The World
> ...


So tell us why a group of people is referred to as a single person.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Israel is the Grandson of Abraham.  Final.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


So are you embarassed that a rabbi performed oral sex on Jesus when he was a little boy?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > scratch the Anti-Israeli and find the Jew hater.
> ...


Why are Catholic antisemites obsessed about "sex with little boys"?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> So are you embarassed that a rabbi performed oral sex on Jesus when he was a little boy?



You're nothing but a lying Jew, Roudy, to assign the c0ck-sucking pedophilia of your Talmudism to what good people in Bible times practiced.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest here.
> ...


Ah so you got dumped by a half Jewish girl. And now you blame all Jews because she figured out that you're an illiterate loser going nowhere in life. Kudos to the girl.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

No such thing as half a jew.  Either White or jew


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So are you embarassed that a rabbi performed oral sex on Jesus when he was a little boy?
> ...


Just pointing out that according to your logic, Jesus the Jew received oral sex.  You Catholics should be the last people accusing others of pedophelia.  Considering that thousands of priests have committed sodomy on hundreds of thousands of young boys, even the Pope's right hand man is now facing pedophelia charges. All while the Vatican looked the other way and even helped hide their pedophile priests from facing Justice.

But then again, we are dealing with an IslamoNazi Moooslem posing as a Christian. 

In fact it's exactly scum like you that makes people support Israel even more. Please continue.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's not until later I found out she was half Jewish.



There's no such thing as a Jew who believes someone can be half Jewish.  There's no such thing as a Jew who believes Jews are the literal ancestors of Abraham.   There's no such thing as a Jew who believes "messianic Jews" are Jews. 

Jews a members of Antichrist religion.  In the Bible, Jews were members of a priestly religion.  Today, so-called Jews are members of a non-priestly Talmudic religion, who being liars, claim to follow the same faith of the Jews in the Bible.

Anti-Zionist Jews lean toward the OT, which teaches that the Messiah will restore Israel when he comes, but even those Jews don't practice biblical Judaism.

Your ex-girlfriend had a jewish parent.  But, she either is a Jew or she's not a Jew, depending on whether or not she rejects Judaism.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > It's not until later I found out she was half Jewish.
> ...


Interesting sample of the insanity that goes hand in hand with antisemtism.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Interesting sample of the insanity that goes hand in hand with antisemtism.



Everyone not a Jew is an "antisemite."   So, you're saying all non-Jews are insane.  Rather, it's Jews who are insane.  Jews have been waiting over 2000 years for the Messiah to come, without a peep from God, and without getting a clue that maybe the Messiah already came.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

What exactly is anti semetism?  Shem from the Old Testament was no jew ; that's for sure.  He was the son of Noah.  Many , today , view non whites such as jews and arabs as semites.  Where is this notion from?  Jews and arabs are simply a mix of edom , esau , afgahn , kazer etc   Obediah explains the anti christ as such with a mixed race antagonist. ie obongo.   Those who deny Jesus the Christ are the anti christ.  Either sheep or goat.  Christian or jew.

Much edification of the Bible occurs.  The King James , the Scofield and Wikepedia versions are baal and have been very embracing of edom and jews ; many factual quagmires.  The semantics of Shem are just one example.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting sample of the insanity that goes hand in hand with antisemtism.
> ...


Everyone not a Jew isn't an antisemite, but you surely are.  If the Messiah already came why is the world in such a mess because of fanatic assholes like you?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do many Americsns speak spanish?  Doesnt make them less American.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey, I can speak four other languages in addition to English, so I'm definitely not American!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes more Russians were killrd then Jews, but it pales in comparison when look at it as a proportion of their entire population.

Whats disturbing is this blaming of the Jews rather then Hitler.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

According to antisemites today's "fake" Jews aren't a race or ethnic group, unless they can somehow be associated with a major crime or genocide.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> What exactly is anti semetism?  Shem from the Old Testament was no jew ; that's for sure.  He was the son of Noah.  Many , today , view non whites such as jews and arabs as semites.  Where is this notion from?  Jews and arabs are simply a mix of edom , esau , afgahn , kazer etc   Obediah explains the anti christ as such with a mixed race antagonist. ie obongo.   Those who deny Jesus the Christ are the anti christ.  Either sheep or goat.  Christian or jew.
> 
> Much edification of the Bible occurs.  The King James , the Scofield and Wikepedia versions are baal and have been very embracing of edom and jews ; many factual quagmires.  The semantics of Shem are just one example.


I define antisemitism the same way I do other forms of ethnic, racial and religious hatred.  Broadbrushing and demonizing of an entire group that ignores the individual and is based on conspiracy theory, distortions and deliberate disinformation in order to fuel hate, violence and fear of "the Other".


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> No such thing as half a jew.  Either White or jew


That is silly.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...



Anyone with half a brain knows that if the IDF were to send troops into a hot war, the entire middle east would attack .Israel and the countries with nukes would use them.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing as half a jew.  Either White or jew
> ...



Why?  Virtually no European heritage could be assigned to the jew. They are either kazar or from edom.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


So you are admitting that "Jew" is also a race? And what happens when a Black African man and a white European woman have a child.  No such thing as a mixed race person?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

The whole rabbi pedo thing is ridiculous.  Its ab arcane ancient rite that is rarely performed and had nothing to do with sex.  The fact thst people latch onto it as an emblem of depravity speaks volumes about how willing they are to believe and perpetrate these kinds of myths.  These...and the Talmud for that matter originated in cultures that lived thousands of years ago.  People married young and died young. There were no antibiotics and slavery was normal as was the abuse of women. These religious rules supplied societies with predictable codes of conduct thst kept them safe, helped them resolve disputes without violence and maintain law and order.  

When you try to remove them from their context like this i have to ask, what is your motive?  The only answer i can come up with is hatred.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.


That is bizarre.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Hell...even the Poles came out of Africa


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.
> ...



Hmmm.  Either Aryan or non aryan.  What is so complex?  Christian Identity , Dual Seedline , goes back to origins to determine true European Heritage.   the Old Testament presents nearly 800 racial Laws.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Because race is an artificial construct arbritarily defined by cultures.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Poles are from either the north pole or the south pole.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.


Why do you think Aryan or White is somehow a "superior" race?  if you read some history you will realize that white Europeans were actually backwards and uncivilized compared to other civilizations, and the reason they advanced was because they learned from these civilizations, through trade or invasions.  Besides, associating the term "Aryan" with white Europeans or German is a total farce as the real Aryans are Persians / Kurds!


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And some of them still have a pole up their you know what.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.
> ...




Sounds like you read jewish fables.  "Blood in the face" indicates a human soul.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 29, 2017)

We are all mutts.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Sounds like you're very ignorant and a believer of neo Nazi / White supremacist garbaggio.  Do you realize that the word "Iran" literally means "land of the Aryans".  

Aryan race - Wikipedia

The term _Aryan_ originates from the Proto-Indo-Iranian language root *arya which was the ethnonym the Indo-Iranians used for themselves. Its cognate in Sanskrit is the word _ārya_ (Devanāgarī: आर्य), in origin an ethnic self-designation, in Classical Sanskrit meaning "honourable, respectable, noble".[5][6]

In the 18th century, the most ancient known Indo-European languages were those of the ancient Indo-Iranians. The word _Aryan_ was therefore adopted to refer not only to the Indo-Iranian peoples, but also to native Indo-European speakers as a whole, including the Romans, Greeks, and the Germans. It was soon recognised that Balts, Celts, and Slavs also belonged to the same group. It was argued that all of these languages originated from a common root—now known as Proto-Indo-European—spoken by an ancient people who were thought of as ancestors of the European, Iranian, and Indo-Aryan peoples. The ethnic group composed of the Proto-Indo-Europeans and their modern descendants was termed the "Aryans".


****Believe it or not, during the Middle Ages, it was the Arabs / Muslims that that civilized the European neanderthal barbarians.

During the high medieval period, the Islamic world was at its cultural peak, supplying information and ideas to Europe, via Andalusia, Sicily and the Crusader kingdoms in the Levant. These included Latin translations of the Greek Classics and of Arabic texts in astronomy, mathematics, science, and medicine. Other contributions included technological and scientific innovations via the Silk Road, including Chinese inventions such as paper and gunpowder.

The Islamic world also influenced other aspects of medieval European culture, partly by original innovations made during the Islamic Golden Age, including various fields such as the arts, agriculture, alchemy, music, pottery, etc.

Many Arabic loanwords in Western European languages, including English, mostly via Old French, date from this period.[2] This includes traditional star names such as Aldebaran, scientific terms like _alchemy_ (whence also _chemistry_), _algebra_, _algorithm_, etc. and names of commodities such as _sugar_, _camphor_, _cotton_,


----------



## Roudy (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> We are all mutts.


I know I am for sure.  The only consistent thing in my lineage is that I'm a Jew.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We are all mutts.
> ...



No kidding


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Way to make vivid assumptions, I keep hearing how smart Jews are, and yet online what I mostly see is how dumb Jews are.

 I  actually left her, because of a few reasons, she lied to me about not talking on the phone, I was having trouble talking to her because she wasn't smart enough for me, and because of the distance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Uh, Jews are loosely an ethnicity too.

If Jews aren't an ethnicity, why would they need a land?

I don't get you people, not very bright from what I've seen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The idea that a Nigerian, a Swede, and a Chinese person are all different, are arbitrary?. Haha good joke.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Thing is, we know Israel has Nukes because of Mordechai Vanatu, and  there's no evidence of Middle-Eastern nations having Nukes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The whole rabbi pedo thing is ridiculous.  Its ab arcane ancient rite that is rarely performed and had nothing to do with sex.  The fact thst people latch onto it as an emblem of depravity speaks volumes about how willing they are to believe and perpetrate these kinds of myths.  These...and the Talmud for that matter originated in cultures that lived thousands of years ago.  People married young and died young. There were no antibiotics and slavery was normal as was the abuse of women. These religious rules supplied societies with predictable codes of conduct thst kept them safe, helped them resolve disputes without violence and maintain law and order.
> 
> When you try to remove them from their context like this i have to ask, what is your motive?  The only answer i can come up with is hatred.



So, who else besides Jews can get away with putting their mouth on a babies peen, and sucking ?

I'm sure that would hold up in court well, Oh he was just cleaning his babies peen with his mouth, there was no sexual intent.

Hahaha, good joke, it is pedophilia. Most people would agree with this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Lipush said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh noes, an ugly person can't support Israel. Haha.

are you Daddy's little Jewish princess?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, you Jews should be the last people to accuse others of pedophilia which your Jewish dominated media has in fact done against Catholics, but hasn't done the same with Metzitzah B'peh, and the Jewish explosive pedophile abuse.

When did Catholics extort victims of Clergy abuse, throw fundraisers for Clergy abusers. or throw bleach at Clergy abuse whistle blowers?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



When after generations many speak another language first, they're obviously disloyal to that nation.

We can see similar with some Yiddish speaking communities in the U.S.

Here below is an Jew who speaks in broken English despite probably being born in the U.S.
Which he mutters I live in Jewland not America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Kostenki man the 36,000 year old Cro-Magnon-Man of Europe, was genetically like Europeans ,rather than like Africans.

Eurogenes Blog: Kostenki14: first genome of an Upper Paleolithic European

The shared drift stats of the form _f3_(Mbuti;K14,X), where X is the test population, reveal that from among present-day Eurasians, this early European is most similar to Northeast Europeans, such as Lithuanians, Estonians and Belarusians, and some Western Europeans, like Basques and Orcadians (ie. people from the Orkney Isles). This is also what we've seen from other indigenous European hunter-gatherer genomes sequenced to date


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Some Iranic speakers were Blondes, like Scythians.

The Aryans came from the Pontic Steppe of Ukraine, and Russia, in the Kurgan Expansion.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

Well we should never let Israel get destroyed or anything, but I really think we should make them act more fairly toward the Palestinians this is ridiculous... Palestinians should be able to have an economy and a port.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




European Neandertha Barbarians, huh?

Why should we support people who think this way about Europeans?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Pakistan has nukes

Iran probably has nukes

Saudia Arabia developing nukes to counter Iran


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Yes.

Look at the margins of humanity.  When does the ocean become the strand, or the air become the sea?  At what exact point does one people become another?  People's move, migrate, conquer and are conquered.  What is the exact point the Semitic peoples and Caucasian peoples become African peoples in North Africa?  What makes people morphologically distinct?  It is as culturally arbitrary as the one drop rule that marked racial distinctions in America.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We are all mutts.
> ...


I know I have Danish, Norwegian and Welsh....beyond that, who knows ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yet before that we emerged from Africa, the mother of man.  Which is one reason racism is so ironic.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I totally disagree.  Look at Spanish in the US.  Spanish preceded English in a quarter of of our country and after we took it, it continued side by side.   Speaking other languages has no bearing on loyalty, only what is in the heart.  It's the same with French and English in Canada, Hebrew and Arabic in Israel, and many indigenous languages around the world.

That brings us to your video and Yiddish.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't Yiddish developed in the Eastern European and Russian Jewish communities where Jews were forced to live in segregated communities?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Demographic stats prove that most of the Hispanics in the U.S South-West are new arrivals, rather than those who've been there for a long time.

Besides, Jews weren't in Poland first, Polish people were, and those Jews they spoke Yiddish first despite living there for generations as a sign of disrespect.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yiddish is clearly more German than anything else.

What forced segregation in Eastern Europe against Jews?

I'm aware of the Pale of Settlement which kept Jews in Poland, Belarus, and Ukraine rather than in Russia  proper.

But, no I'm not aware of any system where there was otherwise forced segregation in Eastern Europe of Jews.

actually Jews were doing well in Eastern Europe, they were well represented in elite positions like Lawyers, Doctors,  not to mention they were more likely to literate.

So, no I don't think there was forced segregation in Eastern Europe like you seem to be making up.

You just seem to be making up excuses for Jewish inability to assimilate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Southern Africans probably related to San Bushman probably spawned Humans.

However, they also had enormous cranial capacities back then, like the Boskop Man.

Clearly the cranial capacity has shrunk enormous amounts in all Africans, but especially Southern Africans.

While it's true that all populations have lost cranial capacities, in many parts of Europe, and Asia people have become more brachycephalic, where the more primitive rear bra_in shrinks, while the more advanced frontal lobe widens.

Yes, head size,  cranial capacity, and cephalic index all seem to correlate with intelligence._


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, because some peoples have mixed, therefor it means they don't exist?

So, if you mix Yellow, Green, and Red in the middle on a pallet, they don't exist, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes, in All these cases they very well represent a fifth column, that could split from the nation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Kostenki man proves Europeans were genetically most like  Europeans on arrival to Europe.
That means a lot.

Either there was a Cro Magnon race formed by genetic drift between Africa, and Europe, or perhaps Cro Magnons were already separated in Africa.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Either White or non white.  Tare or not.  NO MIXED RACES.   Either Adamic or not.
> ...



People with R haplogroup probably are superior.

They founded Indo-Europeans, forging huge empires from  Indus valley, to Tocharian China, to Greece, Rome, all the way into Spain, Ireland, and Iceland.

But, they may have also founded Afro-Asiatic peoples too.
Why?
Because R haplogroup is dominant in African Chadic speakers of the Afro-Asiatic branch.

This may very well be evidence of a small ruling elite of people with R haplogroup from the Steppes coming into also form Afro-Asiatic peoples too.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



For your information, the Dutch established posts in S. Africa  in 1652 to grow produce for ships crews. Before that there were no Whites in that country.



*Afrikaners*
*Afrikaners are Dutch, German, and French Europeans Who Settled in South Africa.*







 The flag of South Africa. Source: CIA World Factbook, 2007
by Katherine Schulz Richard
Updated March 03, 2017


The Afrikaners are a South African ethnic group who are descended from 17th century Dutch, German, and French settlers to South Africa. The Afrikaners slowly developed their own language and culture when they came into contact with Africans and Asians. The word “Afrikaners” means “Africans” in Dutch. About three million people out of South Africa’s total population of 42 million
 identify themselves as Afrikaners.
The Afrikaners have 
  have impacted South African history tremendously, and their culture has spread across the world.

*SETTLING IN SOUTH AFRICA*
In 1652, Dutch emigrants first settled in South Africa near the Cape of Good Hope in order to establish a station where ships traveling to the Dutch East Indies (currently Indonesia) could rest and resupply. French Protestants, German mercenaries, and other Europeans joined the Dutch in South Africa. The Afrikaners are also known as the “Boers,” the Dutch word for “farmers.” To aid them in agriculture, the Europeans imported slaves from places like Malaysia and Madagascar while enslaving some local tribes, such as the Khoikhoi and San.



Afrikaners in South Africa - Overview and History


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Where did I say otherwise?
I am speaking of San Bushman...


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...



Were the Muslim Barbary pirates who attacked US ships angry at Israel?


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Palestine: Fake Roman name for ancient Israel


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> 
> Jesus said Jews are children of the devil.  And, for some reason, some really twisted Christians think the children of the devil are the children of Abraham. God said he would bless those who bless Abraham.  But, the Bible says Christians count as Abraham's children.



Um, Jesus was a devout Jew D’oh!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > If we didn't support Israel, we wouldn't be in the middle-east.  No 9/11, no Gulf war, not quagmire in Afghanistan.  Not to mention all the billions of dollar each year we give to Israel and her neighbors.
> ...



If so, why did Jews snitch on Jesus to get him killed?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



I think that the Barbary Pirates were probably more profit oriented, as opposed to Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



History Lesson: Palestine originated as a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel by Emperor Hadrian in 135 AD.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



The first clear use of the term Palestine to refer to the entire area between Phoenicia and Egypt was in 5th century BC Ancient Greece,[7][8] when Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, called _Palaistinê_" in _The Histories_, which included the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley.[9][10][11][12][13][14] In the treatise _Meteorology_ c.340 BC, Aristotle wrote, "_there is a lake in Palestine_".[15][16]


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You think wrong. Muslim Barbary pirates attacked US ships based on edicts in the Koran. Now, you know


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Clearly heavily profit motivated, regardless.

How Jefferson Fought the Barbary Pirates

The Barbary pirates operated off the coast of North Africa as far back as the time of the Crusades. According to legend, the Barbary pirates sailed as far as Iceland, attacking ports, seizing captives as slaves, and plundering merchant ships.

As most seafaring nations found it easier, and cheaper, to bribe the pirates rather than fight them in a war, a tradition developed of paying tribute for passage through the Mediterranean. European nations often worked out treaties with the Barbary pirates.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Um, Herodotus was GREEK and wrote in GREEK. He referred to Philistines, also GREEK.

First time in history palestine referred to a land was when the Roman Empire renamed ancient Israel palaestina, later anglicized to palestine by European Christians


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



You were clueless that Jesus was Jewish? Embarrassing


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



So, Greeks have about as much of a cla_im to Palestine, or Israel as they do?
Interesting.

I kind of like the Greeks better.

Do you think we can kick out both Jews, and Palestinians to push in the Greeks?

_


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



History Lesson: Barbary pirates attacked US ships based on the Koran Founders Online: American Commissioners to John Jay, 28 March 1786


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Jews reject Jesus, and helped to kill him.

Why should Christians therefor see Jews in a favorable light?


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews are the indigenous People. Greece is in Europe D’oh!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



The other article admits many nations bribed the Barbary Pirates.
Why did they accept those bribes?

Not that I didn't say that the Koran didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You didn’t know Jesus was Jewish Very embarrassing


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Anyhoo, US technology industry depends on Israeli R&D, making Israel critical to the American economy. Muslim countries contribute nothing


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Jesus was Jewish, but the Jews who accepted him became Christians, those who rejected him, even going so far to kill him, rema_ined Jewish._


----------



## Desperado (Sep 30, 2017)

Toro said:


> Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> 
> Suck it, Joo-haters!


Tell it to the surviving sailor from the USS Liberty


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Um, Romans crucified Jesus, for political treason. Now you know


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...



Boring


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Haha, on noes the U.S research & development couldn't exist without Israel.

Wow, what kind of retard hasbarat are you?

The U.S produced tons of research & development before Israel even started.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



The New Testament specifically states that Jews snitched on Jesus to get him killed.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Um , NO.  Today , about 60% of the US admits to the "crime" of being a Christian.  Myself included.  About 1 in 4 knows the jew killed Jesus the Christ .  Jewdeo christians tend to forget quickly.  So , how about that talmud?


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You couldn’t Google without Israel About Google's Israel R&D Center - Israel R&D Center Open House 2011


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



True , sex would be more exciting this afternoon.  However ,  becoming jew wise is essential for White survival.  Jews will not replace us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I don't like Google so much anyways, they're clear Jewish leftist propagandists, just with enough reservations to seem "Legit"


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Um, wrong. New Testament says the Roman charge against Jesus was claiming to be King of the Jews, political treason

Now you know


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...




Funny: You cannot use a computer without Jews LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



According to the gospel accounts, Jewish authorities in Roman Judea charged Jesus with blasphemy and sought his execution (see _Sanhedrin Trial of Jesus_), but lacked the authority to have Jesus put to death (John 18:31), so they brought Jesus to Pontius Pilate, the Roman governor of the province, who authorized Jesus' execution (John 19:16).[24

Jewish deicide - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Most people who developed the computer were NOT Jewish.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Read the Bible not Wiki. Roman charge against Jesus was sedition.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Computers cannot operate without Jewish microchips LOL Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Would be like saying you can not use a car without Mexico, because Mexico manufactured it.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Would be like saying you couldn’t use a computer without Israel and Jews http://www.timesofisrael.com/let-a-billion-chips-bloom-intel-israel-celebrates-40-years/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I'm quite certain that the Catholics throughout most of history said Jesus was killed by Jews, because of the New Testament.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 30, 2017)

Israel is a parasite to the United States
Remember the US can survive without Israel
But Israel cannot survive without the United States/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Just because Israel is cheaper to manufacture in than the U.S, doof.

Same reason why many U.S cars are manufactured in Mexico.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



US technology industry depends on Israel


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Israel is a parasite to the United States
> Remember the US can survive without Israel
> But Israel cannot survive without the United States/



US technology industry, and, thus, the American economy, depend on Israel


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



I won't argue that U.S technology gains more from Israel, than the Muslims.

But, I will however argue with your claims that the U.S technology industry depends on Israel.

That's bogus propaganda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a parasite to the United States
> ...



Those jobs would be in the U.S, if Israel didn't do it cheaper.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a parasite to the United States
> ...


Enjoy your propaganda


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



US tech execs: We live by Israel’s technology innovations


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Desperado said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



US technology executives: We exist based on Israeli innovation


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



In most cases it's Israel feeding off of U.S tech, and U.S companies.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How Israel Saved Intel How Israel saved Intel


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

How Israel took American jobs away from Intel, and Microsoft through outsourcing***************


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How Israel took American jobs away from Intel, and Microsoft through outsourcing***************



How Israel Saved Intel How Israel saved Intel


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > How Israel took American jobs away from Intel, and Microsoft through outsourcing***************
> ...



The U.S spawned Intel, Pentium chips, and so forth.
So, where would Israelis who get those jobs be without those, huh?

It would be much better if those jobs by Intel were in the U.S, BTW.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...


More anonymous jewish US technology executives...... Names, anonymous sources are useless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

*Pentagon, GAO Report Israeli Espionage And Illegal Technology Retransfer*
*By Shawn L. Twing*





The new year started off on a sour note for the controversial U.S.-Israeli "strategic relationship" when two reports from the Department of Defense and one from the General Accounting Office (GAO) highlighted Israel's espionage activities against the United States and Israeli thefts of U.S. military technology secrets, and confirmed that Israel has illegally retransferred U.S. technology from the largely U.S.-funded Lavi fighter program to China.

The first round of revelations began with a report in the February issue of Moment, a Jewish monthly published in Washington, DC. The magazine described a Defense Investigative Service (DIS) warning to U.S. defense contractors about espionage by U.S. allies. One of the counterintelligence profiles provided with the memo detailed Israeli "espionage intentions and capabilities" aimed at the United States (see p. 113 for the full text of the DIS Counterintelligence Profile). The memo was sent to defense contractors last October by the Syracuse, NY-based agency responsible for issuing security clearances to Department of Defense employees and defense contractors.

Shortly after the Moment story appeared, Anti-Defamation League (ADL) executive director Abraham Foxman protested that the profile "impugns American Jews and borders on anti-Semitism" because of its reference to the potential security threat posed by individuals having "strong ethnic ties" to Israel, a euphemism for American Jews.

The Pentagon responded to Foxman by canceling the memo and promising not to issue a similar one in the future. In a letter to Foxman, Assistant Secretary of Defense for military intelligence Emmett Paige, Jr. wrote that, "The content of [the DIS counterintelligence profile] does not reflect the official position of the Department of Defense." He added that, "We have instructed appropriate personnel that similar documents will not be produced in the future."

Within days after the DIS warning became public, however, the General Accounting Office, the investigative arm of Congress, released a declassified report which also included numerous revelations about espionage against the United States by its allies. The report, "Defense Industrial Security: Weaknesses in U.S. Security Arrangements With Foreign-Owned Defense Contractors," claimed that "Country A" (publicly identified as Israel in the Feb. 22 Washington Times) "conducts the most aggressive espionage operation against the United States of any U.S. ally." The list of espionage operations described in the report included the following:


"An espionage operation run by the intelligence organization responsible for collecting scientific and technologic information for [Israel] paid a U.S. government employee to obtain U.S. classified military intelligence documents. [This is a reference to the 1985 arrest of Jonathan Pollard, a civilian U.S. naval intelligence analyst who provided Israel's LAKAM espionage agency an estimated 800,000 pages of classified U.S. intelligence information.]
"Several citizens of [Israel] were caught in the United States stealing sensitive technology used in manufacturing artillery gun tubes.
"Agents of [Israel] allegedly stole design plans for a classified reconnaissance system from a U.S. company and gave them to a defense contractor from [Israel].
"A company from [Israel] is suspected of surreptitiously monitoring a DOD telecommunications system to obtain classified information for [Israeli] intelligence.
"Citizens of [Israel] were investigated for allegations of passing advanced aerospace design technology to unauthorized scientists and researchers.
"[Israel] is suspected of targeting U.S. avionics, missile telemetry and testing data, and aircraft communications systems for intelligence operations.
"It has been determined that [Israel] targeted specialized software that is used to store data in friendly aircraft warning systems.
"[Israel] has targeted information on advanced materials and coatings for collection. An [Israeli] government agency allegedly obtained information regarding a chemical finish used on missile re-entry vehicles from a U.S. person."


Pentagon, GAO Report Israeli Espionage And Illegal Technology Retransfer


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Intel: “What Israel has done for computing & the world is amazing!” Let a billion chips bloom: Intel Israel celebrates 40 years


----------



## Desperado (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Pentagon, GAO Report Israeli Espionage And Illegal Technology Retransfer*
> *By Shawn L. Twing*
> 
> 
> ...


With friends like Israel who needs enemies!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Rating: ( 0 Rating )


*Washington Report on Middle East Affairs, June 2000, page 46*

*Trade and Finance*

*The U.S.-Israel Free Trade Agreement: Israel Keeps Up Barriers, U.S. Companies Lose Sales*
*By Colin MacKinnon*
As part of its annual review of foreign trade barriers, the U.S. Trade Representative (USTR) has issued a sharp report detailing Israeli reluctance to implement the U.S.-Israeli Free Trade Area Agreement. The FTAA, signed in 1985, was supposed to reduce trade barriers between the two countries. And, in fact, out-and-out tariffs on U.S. goods going to Israel have been eliminated, as have U.S. tariffs on Israeli goods.

But Israel maintains a slew of non-tariff barriers that treat U.S. goods differently from Israeli goods, and getting these barriers eliminated has been a glacially slow process. These barriers, says USTR, are costing American companies as much as $500 million a year in lost sales and unevenly applied fees. The worst area of loss is software, videos and CDs, where Israeli piracy coupled with lax Israeli law enforcement is costing U.S. companies up to $200 million a year.

Thanks partly to such Israeli trade practices, the U.S. trade balance with Israel is chronically in deficit, a deficit that is constantly growing. Last year it was $2.2 billion, up from $1.7 billion the year before. Total U.S. _exports_ to Israel in 1999 were $7.7 billion, up 10.3 percent from 1998. The U.S. _imported_ $9.9 billion worth of goods in 1999, up 14.4 percent from 1998.

What sorts of barriers do the Israelis use other than tariffs? The range is both wide and surprising.

Take product standards. According to the USTR, Israel enforces standards on domestic products in a “spotty” manner, but not on imports. That means that Israeli goods can elude standards enforcement, while foreign goods may face unfairly tough requirements. Sometimes simply the way standards are written gives a leg up to local manufacturers. In 1990 Israel promised to harmonize its standards treatment for all goods, but 10 years later still hasn’t done so. So far the Knesset has voted no new funds for a systematic effort to overhaul the system.

Then there is the matter of taxation. Israel throws various taxes on goods, foreign and domestic, but applies them unevenly. The most egregious example is the country’s system of purchase taxes. Israel puts a purchase tax ranging from 25 to 95 percent on some—not all—goods sold in the country. Automobiles, refrigerators, cigarettes and alcoholic beverages are typical items so taxed.

*The U.S. trade balance with Israel is chronically in deficit.*
To calculate the purchase tax, Israel uses a system known as “TAMA” to assign a value to an imported item for taxation. Theoretically TAMA is an attempt to approximate the local wholesale value. But how Israeli officials go about calculating TAMA is highly opaque and seems to vary from industry to industry and product to product. The net result, though, is often to put a higher valuation, and hence higher taxes, on imported goods than on those that are domestically produced.

And Israel can apply purchase taxes to foreign products even when no such products are produced locally. Result: an import duty under another name.

Yet another area of discrimination is wharfage and port fees. The Israelis put a percentage charge on goods going into and out of the country to pay for port costs. Fair enough. But it’s 1.5 percent for imports and 0.2 percent for exports. Which is to say, foreign goods subsidize Israeli exports. Israel promised to equalize these fees in 1995. It is now 2000 and Israel still has not done so.

International long distance fees are another problem area. The main Israeli telecommunications carrier, Bezeq, puts a discriminatory charge on calls to North America, higher than on traffic to any other part of the world. These fees are supposed to be phased out in two years. We’ll see.

The one area where official, direct tariffs and quotas remain is agricultural trade, which is covered by a separate agreement signed by the U.S. and Israel in 1995. Under this agreement the Israeli market is supposed to open up gradually to U.S. food and agricultural products. But there has been little progress here.

According to USTR, the Israelis maintain “extensive restrictions on food and agricultural imports”—import bans, quotas, prohibitive tariffs and the like—in order to protect the country’s politically powerful agricultural interests.

*High Levies*
To calculate the levies it puts on agricultural imports, the Israeli government—as it does with TAMA—estimates the domestic costs in Israel of what it would cost to produce the foreign food product and, on the basis of that estimate, throws a tax on the import. The taxes can be very high, and outsiders are clueless as to how the taxes are calculated. Curiously, despite a 28 percent decline in the shekel against the dollar that began in 1996, the imposed reference prices, dreamed up by bureaucrats, have gone up 20 percent since that year. How come?

Furthermore, some imports—processed foods, modified starches, pasta, dried fish and the like—are treated as agricultural goods and have levies put on them when under agreements with the U.S. they should not be. Israel taxes such goods in violation of the FTAA.

U.S. meat exports face especially stiff resistance since Israel’s “Meat and Meat Products Import Law” in effect forbids the import of any meat or meat product not carrying a kashrut certificate issued by Israel’s Chief Rabbinate. But Israel allows domestic production of non-kosher products like pork, shellfish and non-kosher beef. This, too, is a direct violation of the FTAA, since restrictions based on religion are supposed to be implemented in accord with national treatment.

Let us not forget the problem of government procurement. Government agencies and corporations “make extensive use of selective tendering procedures,” according to USTR. That is, they discriminate against foreign companies. The USTR singles out for particular criticism in this regard the Ministry of Defense, an entity that, shall we say, has gotten a bit of aid from the U.S.

Readers who want to see the full report, _National Trade Estimate Report on Foreign Trade Barriers_, can access it on the Internet at <*https://www.ustr.gov/reports/*>.

_ Colin MacKinnon is contributing editor to the Washington, DC-based _Middle East Executive Reports_. _ ❑

The U.S.-Israel Free Trade Agreement: Israel Keeps Up Barriers, U.S. Companies Lose Sales


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Desperado said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > *Pentagon, GAO Report Israeli Espionage And Illegal Technology Retransfer*
> ...



Google Chairman: Israel’s genius transforms the world The Next Google Could Come From Israel


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Rating: ( 0 Rating )
> 
> 
> *Washington Report on Middle East Affairs, June 2000, page 46*
> ...



Google Chairman: Israel’s genius transforms the Internet How Israel is Becoming a Global Leader in the Internet of Things


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

*Did Israel deliberately allow 241 American Marines to die?*
by Joseph Sobran

Yes, says Victor Ostrovsky, a former Israeli secret agent. In his book, By Way of Deception: (Published 1990) A Devastating Insider's Portrait of the Mossad, Mr. Ostrovsky says the Israelis had advance notice of the suicide attack that killed 241 Marines in Beirut in October 1983 but withheld the information from the United States in the hope that the attack would poison American Arab relations.
The Israeli government is desperately trying to block publication of the book, which also says the Israelis are "actively spying, recruiting, organizing and carrying out covert activities mainly in New York and Washington, which they refer to as their playground."

Although it can hardly succeed and will probably back fire, the censorship attempt enjoyed initial success in both the U.S. and Canada. Obliging courts in both countries have ordered that the book be at least temporarily suppressed When it comes to Israel, freedom of speech and of the press is considerably less than total, even in America.

Mr. Ostrovsky says Israeli agents heard he had written the book and tried to bribe and threaten him to dissuade him from going into print. He is now in hiding.

More than 17,000 copies of By Way of Deception are in print, and many reviewers have already received copies. If the book divulges sensitive information, as the Israelis' lawyers say, it's too late to stop other governments from getting it. The only purpose of the censorship is to stop Americans from reading Mr. Ostrovsky's account of how Israel allowed U.S. Marines to be slaughtered

Books are rarely suppressed in America (at least not by direct government intervention), and by the time you read this, By Way of Deception will almost certainly be unshackled. Then the Israelis will have to either discredit the author or argue, as they did in the case of the spy Jonathan Pollard, that the decision to let the Marines be killed was a "rogue" action.

Mr. Ostrovsky's allegations should be shocking. Letting the troops of a benefactor nation be blown up in their own compound is hardly the act of a "reliable ally," as Israel is said to be.

But you have to wonder whether anyone will really be shocked. The act would be consistent with a long pattern of reprehensible Israeli behavior toward the U.S. Some of it has been widely publicized; no doubt the largest part of it has never been discovered.

If anyone ought to be stunned, it's the many pundits who echo Israeli propaganda to the effect that Israel is America's only valuable and trustworthy ally in the Middle East. If they mean what they say, they should be publicly changing their minds, or at least demanding a thorough investigation into Israeli conduct toward this country.

Congress ought to be shocked, too, to the extent that its all-out support for Israel has been sincere rather than venal and cowardly. But how many of our elected representatives will dare, or care, to ask tough questions about whether our ties to Israel have done serious damage to this country's interests?

Such questions are not only long overdue, they are especially urgent right now, when the United States may be on the verge of a full-scale war in the Middle East, and the Israel lobby is eager to see America launch hostilities against Israel's chief enemy, Iraq.

The path of least resistance is to say nothing, to go on pretending that the interests of the U.S. and of Israel are virtually identical, to keep repeating that Israel is our "reliable ally" and "strategic asset." Any politician or journalist who says otherwise, even for the good of America, does so at risk to his career. That's why there is so little open debate on these matters. Even our press isn't fully free.

And now the Israeli government has mounted a direct attack on press freedom in America itself. It will be instructive to see whether the press corps goes on acting unshocked

Did Israel deliberately allow 241 American Marines to die in Beirut?


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

US Israel Strategic Partnership US Congress passes Israel strategic partnership bill



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Did Israel deliberately allow 241 American Marines to die?*
> by Joseph Sobran
> 
> Yes, says Victor Ostrovsky, a former Israeli secret agent. In his book, By Way of Deception: (Published 1990) A Devastating Insider's Portrait of the Mossad, Mr. Ostrovsky says the Israelis had advance notice of the suicide attack that killed 241 Marines in Beirut in October 1983 but withheld the information from the United States in the hope that the attack would poison American Arab relations.
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

If there are sanctions slapped onto Russia for the War in Donbass in Ukraine, I don't see why there shouldn't be sanctions slapped onto Israel for the War against Palestine......

Gee, what could this be, which makes for such hypocrisy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

*National Coalition of Christian Organizations in Palestine Releases Statement Calling for More Action Against Israel*
posted on: Jun 14, 2017







_Picture: House of Commons Seminar on Plight of Christians Living in Palestine_

By Daniel Gil/ Contributing Writer

The National Coalition of Christian Organizations in Palestine released a statement Monday calling for all Christians to condemn Israel’s occupation of Palestine and that they take more active measures in fighting for the rights of Palestinians.

In the open letter addressed to World Council of Churches and the Ecumenical Movement, the NCCOP outlined a list of nine demands which included the recognition of Israeli apartheid, condemnation of the Balfour Agreement and that Christians take a stronger stance against religious extremism.

The NCCOP believes Christian organizations in Israel and abroad haven’t seized an active enough role when it comes to Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza as well as its treatment of Palestinians. The open letter comes as the organization meets in Bethlehem this month and following US President Donald Trump’s visit to Israel in late May.

“We are still suffering because of one political declaration from a Western Empire, based on a twisted theological premise,” the NCCOP said of the western nations supporting Israel.

“Even some churches and few Christian leaders supported the establishment of the colonial state in our land, and totally ignored – even dehumanized – the nation, our people that had already existed here for centuries and paid the price for atrocities committed in Europe.”











Among the aforementioned demands, the NCCOP also wants the United Kingdom to formally recognize and ask for forgiveness of the Palestinian people in reference to the Balfour declaration. Named after British foreign secretary Arthur James Balfour, the 1917 declaration send to Baron Lionel Walter Rothschild posited the notion of an ethno-religious state in the middle-east and is largely recognized as the impetus for a British zionist movement following the First World War.

The NCCOP’s statement follows a growing trend over the past couple years in the United States and other western nations in condemning Israel’s treatment of the Palestinian people, which has been characterized by the United Nations as an “apartheid system.”

Father George Shalhoub of the Basilica of Saint Mary Antiochian Orthodox Church in Livonia Michigan spoke to Arab America in response to the NCCOP’s statement saying, “We support the NCCOP and wish to warn the world that unless something happens, the christian conscience will die, and the world will lose its basic humanity. We have heard enough speeches, promises, and agreements. It is the time to act, it is the time of essence not only for good Palestinian christians, but the Middle East in general must take precedence…. The whole region is threatened. So, we send our prayer and support for the NCCOP.”

The NCCOP’s statement also comes a week after the 50 year anniversary of the Six Day War between Israel and surrounding Middle-Eastern countries which established the Israeli borders in Palestine in place today

Palestinian Christians Calling for More Action Against Israel


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If there are sanctions slapped onto Russia for the War in Donbass in Ukraine, I don't see why there shouldn't be sanctions slapped onto Israel for the War against Palestine......
> 
> Gee, what could this be, which makes for such hypocrisy?



Um, palestine was a Roman name for ancient Israel. Palestine is an illegitimate name and entity


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > If there are sanctions slapped onto Russia for the War in Donbass in Ukraine, I don't see why there shouldn't be sanctions slapped onto Israel for the War against Palestine......
> ...



It wouldn't really matter what we call these people, Israel displaced them in the Nakba.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Um, no. Jews are the indigenous People since antiquity. Arabs, Muslims displaced Jews. Read a book


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Romans displaced, or rather dispersed Ashkenazi, and Sephardi Jews, whom make up a massive majority in Israel.

Furthermore, Ashkenazi, and Sephardi Jews have nearly as much European genes, as Jewish ones.

BTW, Mizrahi Jews are genetically more similar to Palestinian Arabs, than they are to Sephardi, or Ashkenazi Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

*Who Is Israel's Yair Klein and What Was He Doing in Colombia and Sierra Leone?*
StoryJune 01, 2000



Listen to Full Show



Listen to Full Show






Listen
Media Options
Listen
















00:0059:0300:00





59:03




















*Media Options*

Download Audio
Get CD / DVD
Other Formats
Download Audio

Get CD / DVD

Other Formats
This is viewer supported news. Please do your part today.

DonateDonate
Download Audio

Get CD / DVD

Other Formats
This is viewer supported news. Please do your part today.

DonateDonate
Last weekend, Colombian intelligence agents arrested two Israelis and a Colombian suspected of being part of an arms-smuggling network attempting to deliver more than 50,000 guns to guerrillas. [includes rush transcript]

Colombian officials are investigating whether the detained Israelis are linked to Yair Klein, an Israeli mercenary accused by Colombian authorities of training right-wing paramilitaries and drug-traffickers in the late 1980s and 1990s.

And it is this man Yair Klein that we are going to take a close look at today. It’s the story of a leading mercenary but also of the governments and shadowy forces he has worked with.

In late April, Yair Klein was released from a Sierra Leone prison where he spent 16 months on charges that he was smuggling arms to rebels from the Revolutionary United Front (RUF).

Klein is a former lieutenant colonel in the Israeli Army. In the 1980s he established a paramilitary mercenary company called Spearhead Ltd. Through this company, Klein began providing arms and training to forces in South America.

In 1989, Klein, along with several other former Israeli officers, was charged by authorities in Colombia of providing paramilitary training and arms to drug lords running international cocaine cartels. He is also accused of training Mafia assassins whose targets have included Colombian politicians. Klein is also suspected of involvement in the explosion of a Colombian airliner in November 1989.

In 1991, Klein was convicted by an Israeli court of illegally exporting military arms and information to a Colombian group. He was fined $13,400. He has denied all charges.

In 1998, Klein was officially indicted in Colombia on charges of training paramilitary units in terror tactics in the late 1980s. He was allegedly one of four Israelis hired by the late drug trafficker Gonzalo Rodriguez Gacha, one of the Medellin cartel’s most violent bosses.

The evidence against him includes a training video that he used to instruct death squads in Colombia. The main leaders in the infamous Carlos Castano’s paramilitary groups were trained by Yair Klein.

Massacres, assassinations of politicians and other terror tactics now used by paramilitaries in Colombia were part of the instruction that Yair Klein gave in his training camps.

Guests:


*Andrew Cockburn*, a filmmaker and journalist. Among his works is a Front Line documentary "Israel: The Covert Connection." His latest book he wrote with his brother _Independent_ reporter Patrick Cockburn called ??Out of the Ashes: The Resurrection of Saddam Hussein. He also did the documentary on Iraq called "The War We Left Behind."
*Peter Hirshberg*, a reporter for _The Jerusalem Report Magazine_ who has covered Israeli mercenary firms.
*Jaome Vidal*, with Coardinaccion Colombia Europa, a human rights group in Bogota.
*Maria Jimena Duzan*, columnist for Bogota’s daily newspaper _El Espectador_ and author of the book ??Death Beat, an account of the Colombian press’ struggle against the drug trade. El Espectador was bombed in the early 90’s by the Medellin Cartel for its coverage of the drug trade (half the building was destroyed). Also, the publisher/owner was killed by the Medellin Cartel.
Democracy Now! Show for June 01, 2000 | Democracy Now!


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Majority of Israeli Jews are indigenous to Israel and to the region, dating back thousands of years. Arabs are indigenous to (Saudi) Arabia.

Now you know


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Palestine was a Roman name imposed on Jews and ancient Israel almost 2000 years ago. Arabs did not populate Israel until about 500 years later


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Genetic PCA plot proving Mizrahi Jews are more like Arabs genetically rather than like Sephardi, or Ashkenazi Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



So, Arabs did populate Israel for nearly 1,500 years?
So, why do you think that Jews who mixed with European for 2,000 years, should have the right to displace those Arabs?


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Complete nonsense. Jews originate in Canaan. Arabs originate in Arabia.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> Complete nonsense. Jews originate in Canaan. Arabs originate in Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, I thought Phoenicians were in Israel before Jews?
It seems Jews also came from else where.


----------



## JoelT1 (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Complete nonsense. Jews originate in Canaan. Arabs originate in Arabia.
> ...



Phoenicians & Jews were Canaanites


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Who are these Arabu, and Nabatu tribes near Israel, and Judah?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It doesn't matter.  That territory was conquered by Spain and spoke Spanish long before English.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I have to look up the history of Jews in Poland, but one thing stands out.

Why were they segregated into schetls?

Isn't that disrespect?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...


No.  Muslim pirates were like any other pirates.  Oppotunistic outlaws.  God..do you guys all get your info and history from the same hate sites?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...


Uss Liberty was an accident that has since been enshrined in the journals of anti Jewish propaganda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I can't find one thing about them being forcefully segregated into these communities.

Shtetl - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> ...



That's not what those on board say.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Cause as we can see, you're too smart to be talked to.  So now you hit the Internet and try to bash Jews because she dumped your sorry ass.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


No such language as "Iranic" dumbfuck.  Try again.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The whole rabbi pedo thing is ridiculous.  Its ab arcane ancient rite that is rarely performed and had nothing to do with sex.  The fact thst people latch onto it as an emblem of depravity speaks volumes about how willing they are to believe and perpetrate these kinds of myths.  These...and the Talmud for that matter originated in cultures that lived thousands of years ago.  People married young and died young. There were no antibiotics and slavery was normal as was the abuse of women. These religious rules supplied societies with predictable codes of conduct thst kept them safe, helped them resolve disputes without violence and maintain law and order.
> ...


You should ask your Pope about pedophelia. They seem to have the market cornered in that one, especially within it comes to young boys.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Well we should never let Israel get destroyed or anything, but I really think we should make them act more fairly toward the Palestinians this is ridiculous... Palestinians should be able to have an economy and a port.


They had an economy during the Bill Clinton years and normalization, then their leader opted for terror and the destruction of the Jewish state. He wasn't going to be able to steal any more money from his people funneled into his personal Swiss bank accounts.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Are you now claiming that Pollacks don't speak English with an accent?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


I know, cause you're a prime example of the superiority of the "R haplogroup".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Iranian languages or *Iranic* languages are a branch of the Indo-Iranian languages,

Iranian languages - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


That's right! Jews outsmarted even the son of God!  

Or perhaps, the Jews that wrote the NT 300 years after Jesus' death, were upset that not all the Jews converted to their new and improved "faith" so they wrote a bunch of shit to get even. Fake news existed even back then.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



pol·lack
[ˈpälək]
NOUN
*pollacks* (plural noun) · *pollock* (noun) · *pollock* (plural noun) · *pollocks* (plural noun)

an edible greenish-brown fish of the cod family, with a protruding lower jaw. Found in the northeastern Atlantic, it is popular with anglers.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Right, you said "Iranic speakers", nobody speaks or has spoken "Iranic" in Iran you moron.  It's a made up term. In Iran they Farsi and then you have ethnic Iranians like the Kurds, Turks, and Arabs who speak their own languages as well. You are an ignorant, illiterate dumbfuck with reading comprehension problems.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Jared Fogel, Anthony Weiner, Rabbi Weberman, Woody Allen, Rabbi Avrohom Mondrowitz, Roman Polanski, what do they all have in common besides being perverted pedos?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Meh who gives a fuck.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

JoelT1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...


Well, he's the stereotypical dumb ......


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How do Jews get to outsmart and kill a God?  You do understand how fucked up in the head that is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Iranic is another name for the language family, doof.
Which the article admits, but obviously you're a dumb Jew.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Blood libels of the medieval ages.  Signs of an ignorant mind.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ask an Iranian if there is such a thing as Iranic dumbass.  They will laugh at your ignorance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Everyone's picking on the poor Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


He didn't say that.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoelT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Israel does it better, because it's people are highly educated and prepared to work in these industries, unlike dumbfucks like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Scythians are different than Iranians, that's why I used the term Iranic speakers, rather than Iranian speakers.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *National Coalition of Christian Organizations in Palestine Releases Statement Calling for More Action Against Israel*
> posted on: Jun 14, 2017
> 
> 
> ...


Israel is the only place in the Middle East that Christians aren't being ethnically cleansed you moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JoelT1 said:
> ...



Israel's Pisa scores, and IQ scores are actually kind of modest.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Who Is Israel's Yair Klein and What Was He Doing in Colombia and Sierra Leone?*
> StoryJune 01, 2000
> 
> 
> ...


Democracy Now?! Left wing nutjobs. Try again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > *Who Is Israel's Yair Klein and What Was He Doing in Colombia and Sierra Leone?*
> ...



Wikipedia says similar, how come?

Yair Klein - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Then tell us how do Jews get to kill a God? Special powers?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > *National Coalition of Christian Organizations in Palestine Releases Statement Calling for More Action Against Israel*
> ...



As if no Palestinian Christians have been killed by Israel over the years?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I didn't say anything of the sorts.
I don't know if Jesus was the son of God.
I'm agnostic after-all.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not too long ago, Christians comprised of 20% of the population of the Middle East, now it's only 4% and decreasing even more rapidly.  It isn't the Jews that are killing and committing ethnic cleansing on the Christians.  Israel is a refugee in fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Didn't say that I support the Muslims of the Middle-East, now have I?
I just support statehood for Muslims without nations in the region like Kurds, and Palestinians.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Again with the reading comprehension problem.  I said the Israelis are one of the most educated and therefore most qualified for this industry.

You are pathetic and all you have is your bigotry and these delusions of racial superiority.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


What do you antisemtic pigs have to say about the hundreds of thousands of white kids raped by your Catholic priests? I suggest you close the door of that criminal organization called the Vatican and put the pedophile criminals running it in jail.  Then you confiscate and sell all its assets and and give them to their victims as compensation. That would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 1, 2017)

All I'm asking from the 2% is  that they make isreal great,  Netanyahoo himself admits they ALL would be safer in their "homeland".  Well?  The vatican has been **** friendly since Luther .  WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Cause we can see how great all these Muslim states treat their Christians and non Muslim minorities, right? Your bigotry has blinded you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, Islamic ISIS has been massacring Christians in mass.

I certainly don't support ISIS.

But, isn't it something how little coverage the Jewish mainstream media shows of these Christian massacres?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


ISIS is late to the party you moron.  This ethnic cleansing has been occurring now for many decades. All over the Middle East.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yet, the Jewish dominated media, and Jewish dominated Hollywood, in general refuse to cover these Muslim massacres of Christians, how come?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

*This thread has been some what cleaned of off topic material.  The topic is not religious pedophilia claims.  It is not about events thousands of years ago either.  It is why support Israel, the Israel of today.  Generic religion bashing belongs in the Badlands.*

*Get back on topic please.*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


"Jewish Media", spreads lies about Israel?  Listen to yourself. Ha ha ha. 

If you really care about Christians you should think twice when you bash Israel, but since you are a garden variety Polish antisemite, your hatred has blinded you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What does Israel have to do with Christians?

You prove to us why Poles shouldn't like Jews, you blame Poland for the Holocaust, you bash Catholics as pedos, and bash Whites as Neanderthals.

Why should Polish White Catholics appreciate you?


----------



## rylah (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Does Israel asks the Polish people to "appreciate" them..*.I mean are You a child?*
Israel is much more pragmatic, and business oriented. That's one of the reasons Israel manages to work, and cooperate with Arab countries.

 In 2016, trade between Israel and the European Union totaled €34.3 billion Euros[23] of which trade between Israel and Poland totaled $682 million USD.[23] Israel's main exports to Poland include: gas turbines, packaged medicaments, calcium phosphate, fruits and vegetables and medical instruments. Poland's main exports to Israel include: food based products, textiles processing machines, vehicle chassis, cars, buses, dairy and wheat.[23]


Do You think Poland was the only one, that realized the potential of Israeli medicine, technology and gas?
Or do You think we trade *because of a romantic love?*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Poles should boycott Jews, considering how many Jews slander the Polish people.

I don't care how profitable Jews are, or are not.

Poles don't need a people who go around making up lies about our people.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You haven't noticed the line behind you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I guess it was important to delete the anti-Jewish pedo comments, but not the anti-Catholic pedo comments.

as usual we're kicked to the curb.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


I find it difficult to believe that a clergy that's forbidden to engage in sexual relations has a predilection for engaging in sexual relations.


----------



## rylah (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why, does Israel forces Poland to trade?
What would You have left, if trade relations between countries were based on emotional or religious appeal?

You deal with *Pakistan, Russia, Germany and even North Korea*...but the Jews worldwide....Oy Vey.

This thread is about POLAND (and Jews). Not Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Who says I support Pakistan, Russia, Germany, or North Korea?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



It wasn't supposed to be, but a couple of Zionists here blamed Poland for the Holocaust, infuriating me.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh Please please no boycott of Polish goods!  Just imagine the Jews  not being able to get those delicious pork sausages!  And all those magnificent Polish contributions Israel and the world in general will lose!  What were they again?!

The state of Israel will literally cease to exist without the Polish product it doesn't get anyway! And the US too!  What does the US get from Poland? Except lots of plumbers.....now I'm not putting plumbing down....especially cause they work for those Jewish real estate owners!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Well, actually Poland has produced quite a bit of innovative companies in recent years.

Now that Poland's not Communist of course, and can have companies.

This is something many Jews fought for a Communist Poland.


----------



## rylah (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your govt. has been, and does.

So You used "Israel" in the headline, and mentioned in the 1st post.
But all You have been talking about is Poland and Jews...and now Yourself lovely.

Are You playing the _"convince me, Jews are not the worst"_ game?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What the fuck does Poland produce that the US or Israel buys, please elaborate.  Except dumb antisemtic plumbers like you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Unlike one of your idiot Jews here, who claimed the U.S can not survive without Israeli Research, and Development.

Which is propaganda, I will not say that the U.S, or Israel needs Poland.

However, Poland has been a loyal ally of the U.S, unlike your rotten Israel.
Your Israel is more of a headache than a benefit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Poland in recent years has produced the Infared Sensors used on the Mars Curiosity Rover, the first 3D printing device used to operate on veins, the first 3D printing device used to generate power, the first electric polymer laser, the first flying bee pollinator robot.
Video games like the Witcher series, or Dying Light, or Dead Island.
Solaris Bus, and Coach, ammono the manufacturer of the best Gallium nitride.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're what's dumb here.

You think of Poles as executors of the Holocaust, and as Plumbers.

Wow, talk about being retarded.


----------



## rylah (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A real headache is being the "policeman of the world".
No ridicule.

But if all You're interested in is POLAND, count me out. 
I accept Your opinion, but disagree. 
Wrong forum,
not interested.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Households headed by a family member of a Polish background have fairly high incomes, and low poverty rates, even in comparison to the White average for the U.S.

There's a lot of people of Polish heritage in the U.S who have done a lot.

Frank Piasecki's dual roter helicopter

Steve Wozniak's apple computers.

Mieczyslaw Bekker's lunar rover.

Walter Golaski's first practical blood vessel replacement.

Nikoderm Poplawski's theory that every Black hole has a new Universe.


Ryszard Kuklinski giving the U.S Soviet secrets to stop the Cold war from getting hot.

Gabby Gabreski the best fighter ace in the U.S during the European campaign of WW2.

General Koskiuszko who founded American engineering, the fortification at West Point.

General Pulaski who founded American cavalry, and saved George Washington's life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He's taunting me for being of a Polish heritage, and therefor it's my fault for defending Polish people?

I think Zionists are idiots, and this thread proves it.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

Why support Israel.

Well...first of all, question is completely open ended and vague.  Support Israel in what way...under what circumstances?

Are people saying they would support Israel in all circumstances no matter what they did?  So...when Israel uses absentee property laws to confiscate the property of landowners who are unable to return - do you support that?

Are people saying they would never support Israel no matter what happened, what was done to them or what they did?  So when Israeli hospitals take in and treat Palestinian children or Syrian refugees pro bono - you would not support that?


I support Israel in some things:
her right to exist and her right to soveriegnty as a Jewish nation if that is what her  people want, after all - every other nation is allowed the same self determination.
her right to protect her borders and her citizens within those borders but they need to be clearly defined and established borders.
her right to established laws, customs and free trade as her people desire

I do not support:
inequality in citizenship, rights, priveleges and the law
the treatment inequity under the law between Palestinians and Jews, in particular in regards to children
the expansion of settlements until borders are decided.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

According to Wikipedia Jews have lived in Poland for over a thousand years...but y'all still don't consider them Polish?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Why support Israel.
> 
> Well...first of all, question is completely open ended and vague.  Support Israel in what way...under what circumstances?
> 
> ...



Well, I think it's most important for the U.S to stop supporting Israel monetarily.
But, I happen to think that in general about much of the World.

It's obvious that Jews displaced many Palestinians off the lands in the Nakba.

It would equally be wrong to displace Israelis now.

However, the Israeli settlements keep expanding,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> According to Wikipedia Jews have lived in Poland for over a thousand years...but y'all still don't consider them Polish?



Yeah, because Roudy sounds Polish. Haha.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why support Israel.
> ...



Israel is an important ally and it's not the only mideast ally we send a lot of money too.  Egypt is another.  As is Pakistan. They support us in intelligence sharing, and have been a steadfast ally.  They also do things we can not directly do.  Support is based on strategic value in a large part.  I suspect there is also a level of support based on guilt - guilt for doing nothing while Hitler slaughtered them.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > According to Wikipedia Jews have lived in Poland for over a thousand years...but y'all still don't consider them Polish?
> ...



Well ... I bet you didn't know Roudy's real name is Zbignew Przemysław did you? 

How long must one exist in a country to be come accepted?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It seems the U.S support of Israel, props up the roughly 15 million Jewish egos, and props up the roughly 1.5 billion Muslim tempers at us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, how long must one exist in a country to assimilate to that society?

Hint, speaking Yiddish is not assimilating.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What strategic value does the Mid-East hold for the U.S exactly?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> From the Lavon affair, to the U.S.S Liberty bombing, to Jonathan Pollard..... It just seems to be a one sided affair.... Especially considering support for Israel makes Muslims more angry at the U.S.
> 
> Can someone please tell us what's the purpose for us to support Israel?
> 
> ...


I can't answer that. We have Watergate and Vietnam, what about that? Jews were backed into a existential corner and they had nowhere else to go.


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> inequality in citizenship, rights, priveleges and the law
> the treatment inequity under the law between Palestinians and Jews, in particular in regards to children
> the expansion of settlements until borders are decided.



Are you going to apply this to both sides?  

For example, no Arab settlements within Israel "proper" are to get any new housing, even for natural expansion until the borders are decided?

Are we going to agree that there should be Arab-free areas?

Are we going to suggest that the presence of Arabs is an obstacle to the peace process?

Are you going to demand equality in Palestine and Gaza with respect to the treatment of Jews?  (Starting with the simple idea of permitting them INTO Palestine and Gaza).

Do you demand that the Temple Mount immediately and permanently allow unrestricted Jewish visitation, including the right to pray, worship, celebrate and study there according to their religion?  Do you demand that the Jewish people build a synagogue there?

Just curious.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > inequality in citizenship, rights, priveleges and the law
> ...



Well...since the topic was on supporting Israel...that's what I stuck to...



> For example, no Arab settlements within Israel "proper" are to get any new housing, even for natural expansion until the borders are decided?



No - what ever is in Israel proper is up to Israel - and natural expansions ought to be accommodated for both Jews and non-Jews.



> Are we going to agree that there should be Arab-free areas?



No.  Nor should there be Jew free areas.



> Are we going to suggest that the presence of Arabs is an obstacle to the peace process?



It's not the same thing.  It's not just  the presence of Arabs or Jews that are causing contention.  From the point of view of the Palestinians the settlements will either become part of the Jewish state - and their expansions represent "facts on the ground" towards becoming part of Israel proper thus removing that area from a possible Palestinian state rather then a negotiated settlement.  How can you negotiate two states when one state is eating up the land the other state depends on for a coherent state?

In an ideal solution - and we've discussed this before - the residents of the settlement would become citizens of what ever state they ended up in.  But in less than ideal world, that exists now - it's unlikely they would be excepted by - or, in many cases desire to be citizens of another state.  Wouldn't freezing it be better for negotiating a solution?



> Are you going to demand equality in Palestine and Gaza with respect to the treatment of Jews?  (Starting with the simple idea of permitting them INTO Palestine and Gaza).



Yup.  But - until there is a state with a uniform set of laws and government - we can't really make comparisons.



> Do you demand that the Temple Mount immediately and permanently allow unrestricted Jewish visitation, including the right to pray, worship, celebrate and study there according to their religion?  Do you demand that the Jewish people build a synagogue there?
> 
> Just curious.



Yes to all but the last.  I'm not sure ANY new construction should be permitted on such a site - whether Jewish or Muslim.  It's ancient, valued and contentious.  Everyone should be allowed access to it according to their religious dictates unless they violate the peace.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That's it?

How many languages are spoken in China?  How about Russia?  Or Spain?

And a thousand years is a very long time.


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Wouldn't freezing it be better for negotiating a solution?


Israel has not built a new "settlement" in 20 years.  It just this summer broke ground on the first in 20 years and that only to home the residents of Amona who were forcibly removed.  

Israel is building only in places it intends to keep in a negotiated settlement, and only for natural growth.  It demonstrates remarkable restraint.  Israel ISN'T actually leeching away land that the Palestinians "need".  

And yet, here we are, twenty years on, and still not even a hint of any kind of viable peace offerings from the Palestinians.



> It's not the same thing.  It's not just  the presence of Arabs or Jews that are causing contention.   From the point of view of the Palestinians the settlements will either become part of the Jewish state - and their expansions represent "facts on the ground" towards becoming part of Israel proper thus removing that area from a possible Palestinian state rather then a negotiated settlement.  How can you negotiate two states when one state is eating up the land the other state depends on for a coherent state?



Only because the Palestinians (and their supporters) begin with the notion that there can't be any Jews on land that will eventually belong to the Palestinian State.  If you get rid of that idea, then all the problems of "settlements", whether Arab or Jewish, just go away.  Any land can become part of either the redrawn State of Israel OR the new State of Palestine.  Doesn't matter who lives there.  (Though both states will likely want a cultural majority and that is fair enough in my world).  

The Jewish people want one thing -- a safe, secure homeland.  Its the easiest thing in the world for the Palestinians to give it to them.  Why don't they?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't freezing it be better for negotiating a solution?
> ...



Actually - I take issue with that claim.  My understanding is that there will be no ISRAELI's or ISRAELI security forces - not Jews.

AND I'm not so sure that Israel would be willing to take Palestinians either.


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Israel ALREADY HAS Arabs.  

And if it means no Israelis, then you make my point for me.  As long as the people (Jew or Arab) become Palestinians -- the settlements are not an obstacle to peace.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Occupation is in fact an obstacle to peace.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



That's the problem though.

You are asking the Palestinians to TRUST that the Israeli government isn't going to confiscate all those areas for Israel.

You are asking the occupants of those settlements to TRUST that the Palestinians will accept them into a new nation and keep them safe.  IF INDEED they WANT that - they may very well be assuming - and calling for - the settlements to become part of greater Israel.

A lot of trust and little reason to trust on all sides.

So yes they are an obstacle to peace.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Those 1,5 billion don´t control your finance system.


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Israel has not built a new "settlement" in 20 years.  It just this summer broke ground on the first in 20 years and that only to home the residents of Amona who were forcibly removed.



In just the West Bank, the number of Israeli Jews has only increased every year.  In fact, 13% of Israel's entire Jewish population now lives illegally in the West Bank.  



> Israel is building only in places it intends to keep in a negotiated settlement, and only for natural growth.  It demonstrates remarkable restraint.  Israel ISN'T actually leeching away land that the Palestinians "need".



The only remarkable restraint is in the world's patients with Israel.  Israel is as belligerent as it thinks it can get away with.  And, it's not much of a negotiated settlement hoped for when Israel has already entrenched itself in the land.



> And yet, here we are, twenty years on, and still not even a hint of any kind of viable peace offerings from the Palestinians.



And, year we are, twenty, even fifty, years on. And, still not even a hint of a sincere peace deal from Israel.  Israel has the power to deal unilaterally, if they weren't a bunch of lying, f1cking Antichrists.   Israel could unilaterally recognize Palestine as a sovereign state.


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is no occupation.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Of course not. It´s recently appeared land.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Many of those people in China were conquered.

This is not the case with Jews.

If Jews are just Polish, what right do they have to Israel?

It seems Jews just spin what ever the heck they want to get theirs at all costs.

Then so be it, get them out of our lands, we don't want such deceitful people.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There are Polish Americans in America.

They are Polish and American.

Does that mean because Poles are in America they don't have a right to a Poland?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, some Poles think we're traitors to Poland, others think we're not Polish enough, some think of us as a part of Polonia, or greater Poland.

So, there is no consensus on who is Polish in Polonia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 1, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Are they Arab colonies, or Arabs who were colonized?


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> That's the problem though.
> 
> You are asking the Palestinians to TRUST that the Israeli government isn't going to confiscate all those areas for Israel.


Interesting the language you choose to use.  That Israel will "confiscate" land, as though it ALREADY belongs to "Palestine" and is being removed by Israel.  This is a false starting point.  The land (and, for clarity, I am speaking of Area C here) is land to be negotiated in a peace treaty.  No one is "confiscating" anything.  THAT should be the starting point.  The entire idea that it is already Palestinian land is the foundation of the conflict.  

We need to get rid of that idea.  Look.  Palestine needs land to be a country.  That land needs to be contiguous.  That land needs to have a majority of Arabs.  That land needs to be economically viable.  Everything else is bullshit used as an excuse to continue the conflict, rather than solve it.

What does Israel need?  Israel needs security first and foremost.  That includes for the Jewish people anywhere in the world.  That is, rather, the point of it all.  

Despite the rumors going around, Israel has already demonstrated that she is trustworthy.  Israel is working her ass off to be fair and inclusive.  This is why Israel froze settlement building.  This is why Israel isn't putting in infrastructure all over Area C.  This is why Israel has laws which protect private lands.  This is why Israel permits exclusive Muslim use of the Temple Mount (contrary to international humanitarian law and to treaty).  This is why Israel unilaterally disengaged from Gaza.  This is why Israel did not completely cleanse her sovereign territory of Arabs (contrary to what the Arab States did).  This is why Israel keeps offering nearly everything Palestine asks for with land swaps.  

Israel wants ONE thing.  Just one.  She wants her people (which means all of the Jewish people) to stop being targeted for murder.  Its not hard.  Its not rocket science.  She just doesn't want any more of her people to die.  

Settlements are not the problem.  People trying to kill Jews, or incite people to kill Jews is the problem.  You can't make peace with a government which pays people to kill Jews.  That is the ONLY obstacle to peace.  Everything else is just an excuse.


----------



## Shusha (Oct 1, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> And, year we are, twenty, even fifty, years on. And, still not even a hint of a sincere peace deal from Israel.  Israel has the power to deal unilaterally, if they weren't a bunch of lying, f1cking Antichrists.   Israel could unilaterally recognize Palestine as a sovereign state.



The Olmert Plan gave Palestinians everything they asked for.  And it was rejected.  

And personally, I think that Israel should deal with the situation unilaterally.  They should recognize Palestine.  They should remove themselves from Areas A, B and enough of C to make a contiguous Palestine.  (Though probably with a road from Jerusalem to Jericho for security reasons).  They should treat Palestine like an adolescent child who is begging for emancipation from its parent and empancipate it already.  

What do you think will happen if Israel does that?


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 2, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The Olmert Plan gave Palestinians everything they asked for.  And it was rejected.
> 
> And personally, I think that Israel should deal with the situation unilaterally.  They should recognize Palestine.  They should remove themselves from Areas A, B and enough of C to make a contiguous Palestine.  (Though probably with a road from Jerusalem to Jericho for security reasons).  They should treat Palestine like an adolescent child who is begging for emancipation from its parent and empancipate it already.
> 
> What do you think will happen if Israel does that?



First, the Olmert Plan was bullsh1t.

Sovereign governments tend to be more "liberal" than the leadership of an occupied people.  Right now, Israel wants the Palestinian leadership to be nothing but Israeli enforcers of the current condition.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Poland?!  Ha ha ha. They've been enemies of the US and the allies for the last two world wars.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Video games we never heard of, shitty buses we never heard of, etc. etc. All things we cannot live with. And of course great plumbing tools.  Long live the Polish plumber! Ha ha ha!

If Britain Leaves The EU, What Happens To The 'Polish Plumber?'

France’s new media star? The Polish plumber

In defence of Polish plumbers

Focus: Polish plumbers and the EU constitution


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > According to Wikipedia Jews have lived in Poland for over a thousand years...but y'all still don't consider them Polish?
> ...


I sound dumb? I...don't...think so!  

Remember, I'm a Jew and I control it all, the media, the banks, the US, etc. etc.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has not built a new "settlement" in 20 years.  It just this summer broke ground on the first in 20 years and that only to home the residents of Amona who were forcibly removed.
> ...


In other words, those Israelis aren't going to submit to IslamoNazism.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wow is that all you got? You know how many Nobel prizes Jews have won? They've won over 20% despite being .019% of the world's population!

Richard Dawkins Perplexed by High Number of Jewish Nobel Prize Winners

Newsflash to the Polish antisemite....FUCK POLAND!  Ha ha ha:

"I haven’t thought it through. I don’t know. But I don’t think it is a minor thing; it is colossal. I think more than 20 percent of Nobel Prizes have been won by Jews.”

 "Since the Nobel was first awarded in 1901 approximately 193 of the 855 honorees have been Jewish (22%). Jews make up less than 0.2% of the global population.

This year 6 of 12 laureates were Jewish. The 13th laureate, for the Nobel Peace Prize, was awarded to an organization and not an individual."


----------



## Shusha (Oct 2, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> First, the Olmert Plan was bullsh1t.



Yeah.  Everyone on Team Palestine says so.  But no one can tell me why.  Its everything the Palestinians asked for.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If you have a leaky pipe, please call me I will give you a better price than vodkasavedeurope!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, it's your Israel who has been an enemy of the U.S.

Poland on the other hand fought on the same side as the U.S in WW1, and WW2.

Poland unlike Israel helped in Iraq with the U.S.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why did Jewish terrorist Menachem Begin win a Nobel Peace Prize, or the Jewish father of chemical warfare Fritz Haber win a Nobel Prize in Chemistry?

Isn't this a mockery of what the Nobel Prize is supposed to be?

Besides, the Nobel Prize does not include works in Engineering, Invention, Rocket Science, astronomy, etc.
Some of the weak points of Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You never heard of the Witcher series?
It's actually pretty popular.

Not our fault that your a very ignorant Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your Ashkenazi Jews wouldn't even exist without Poland.

Just about all Ashkenazi Jews passed through Poland.

all you disrespectful Jewish idiotic twerps do is disrespect Poland.

Therefor I don't support the life Poland gave to Ashkenazi Jews.

You don't deserve the right to exist as a people


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ha ha ha you are delusional.  Warsaw, Poland was the command and control headquarters of the Evil Communist Empire that fought against the US and the West.   Polish scum supported the USSR wholeheartedly throughout the entirety of the Cold War.  Nothing to be proud of.


Warsaw Pact - Wikipedia


The *Warsaw Pact*, formally the *Treaty of Friendship, Cooperation, and Mutual Assistance*,[1] was a collective defense treaty signed in Warsaw among the Soviet Union and seven Soviet satellite states of Central and Eastern Europe during the Cold War. The Warsaw Pact was the military complement to the Council for Mutual Economic Assistance (CoMEcon), the regional economic organization for the socialist states of Central and Eastern Europe. The Warsaw Pact was created in reaction to the integration of West Germany into NATO[2][3][4][5] in 1955 per the London and Paris Conferences of 1954,[6][7][8][9][10] but it is also considered to have been motivated by Soviet desires to maintain control over military forces in Central and Eastern Europe.[11]

The Warsaw Treaty's organization was two-fold: the Political Consultative Committee handled political matters, and the Combined Command of Pact Armed Forces controlled the assigned multi-national forces, with headquarters in Warsaw, Poland. Furthermore, the Supreme Commander of the Unified Armed Forces of the Warsaw Treaty Organization which commanded and controlled all the military forces of the member countries was also a First Deputy Minister of Defence of the USSR, and the Chief of Combined Staff of the Unified Armed Forces of the Warsaw Treaty Organization was also a First Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of the USSR. Therefore, although ostensibly an international collective security alliance, the USSR dominated the Warsaw Treaty armed forces.[15]


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Of course the Nobel prize includes chemistry, physics, mathematics, astronomy, inventions, economics, medicine etc. you ignorant fool. Stick to plumbing Polack, that's where you excel. 

List of Jewish Nobel laureates - Wikipedia

The Nobel Prize is an annual, international prize first awarded in 1901 for achievements in Physics, Chemistry, Physiology or Medicine, Literature, and Peace. An associated prize in Economics has been awarded since 1969. Nobel Prizes have been awarded to 881 individuals, of whom 197 - 22.4% - were Jewish or people of Jewish descent, although Jews and people of Jewish descent comprise less than 0.2% of the world's population.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And what are you going to do about it, ya dumb Nazi?

Now we know why the half Jewish girl dumped you.  You're a sick and disgusting loser.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


First I ever heard of it.  It's a horror series about a hunter with supernatural powers.  Writer is probably a Polish Nazi from the sounds of it.  Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



This regime was created by the West, and Stalin in Yalta Conference, and Potsdam Conference.

The Jewish Communists like Jakub Berman imprisoned, or killed most of the Polish anti-Communist resistance fighters.

But, once again you sound like an ignorant Jew.

Poles were oppressed by a Communist regime, you Jews helped impose on Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I said I dumped her, and gave reasons why.

Do you listen, or think?

No, you don't you're a helplessly retarded Jew.

You don't know a single thing about it, and think you already.

You're not only dumb, you're delusional.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, the Nobel Prize does not include Invention, that's why Nikola Tesla, and Thomas Edison didn't win it, because there's no category for invention in the Nobel Prize. 

You're really a dumb Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh yeah?
Poles wholeheartedly supported the Soviet regime?

Then why Polish Solidarity which was the anti-Soviet movement which helped break up the Soviet Union?

If Poles were so vigorously pro-Soviet, why do most Poles hate Soviets?

The facts are that Poles were victims of a Soviet regime founded by Stalin, Churchill, FDR, Truman, and the Jewish trio of Jakub Berman, Hillary Minc, and Roman Zambrowski.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 2, 2017)

So the Poles are a reason not to support Israel?

Wasn't that the conversation you gracefully started? when did you decide to hijack your own thread?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ha ha ha. The mad ravings of an antisemtic lunatic.  Very interesting and entertaining.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Like a I said, stick to plumbing ya dumb Nazi!

They do give Nobel prizes for inventions, however there is an emphasis on discoveries. Alfred Nobel was himself an INVENTOR.

Inventors of blue LEDs win 2014 Nobel Prize for physics

Nano-machine inventors win Nobel chemistry prize

The inventor of the Web just won computing’s highest honor—we spoke with him


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawn, for over 50 years the communist headquarters was run out of Warsaw Poland by the Polish commie scumbags and their leaders.  Go open a book, Ya dumb Nazi.

Communism in Poland - Wikipedia

*Communism in Poland* can trace its origins to the late 19th century: the Marxist First Proletariat party was founded in 1882. Rosa Luxemburg (1871–1919) of the SDKPiL party and the publicist Stanisław Brzozowski (1878–1911) were important early Polish Marxists.

During the interwar period in the Second Polish Republic, communists formed the Communist Party of Poland (KPP). Most of the KPP leaders and activists perished during Joseph Stalin's Great Purge in the 1930s and the Party was abolished by the Comintern in 1938.

In 1942 the Polish Workers' Party (PPR), a new Polish communist party, was established in Nazi-occupied Poland and was soon led by Władysław Gomułka. In Moscow the Union of Polish Patriots was set-up with Stalin's support as a rival communist center. As Nazi Germany was being defeated, the Polish communists cooperated with the Soviet Union, in opposition to the Polish government-in-exile, in order to establish a Soviet-dependent Polish state. This led to the creation of the Polish People's Republic and, after the fusion of the PPR with the Polish Socialist Party (PPS), the Polish United Workers' Party (PZPR). In post-World War II Poland, the Polish communists could count on limited popular support and their staying in power depended on the support of their Soviet allies.

There were also repeated attempts by some Polish academics and philosophers, including Leszek Kołakowski, Tadeusz Kotarbiński, Kazimierz Ajdukiewicz and Stanisław Ossowski to develop, as part of the revisionist movement, a form of "Polish Marxism'". While their efforts to create a bridge between Poland's history and the Marxist ideology were mildly successful, especially in comparison to similar attempts in other countries of the Eastern Bloc, they have been stifled by the regime's unwillingness to risk stepping too far in the reformist direction.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Judging by your ignorance, disgusting behavior, and bigotry... I'm going with she dumped you.  Only an insane woman would want to stay with a pig like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



again, there is no Nobel prize for invention, but these are inventors within a Chemistry, or Physics Nobel Prize.

Jezz, you're such a dumb Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are about as ignorant as they come, with some outrageous things, like blaming Poland for the Holocaust, calling Europeans Neanderthals, saying that Palestinians immigrated after Israel's creation, but then blaming Palestine for the 1929 riots in Hebron, prior to Israel.

You're vivid assumptions of knowing nothing about my girlfriend, and myself while calling it like you do is just another ridiculous ignorant display from you.

You're a mega Sub-Human, and a Jew too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're very, very dumb.

Soviet Poland was a Soviet Union puppet Satellite state.

If anything it was anti-Polish.

Most people know this, and even more people know more Poles fought the Nazis, than fought with the Nazis.

You just seem to suffer an extreme inability to construct abstract thought, and can't comprehend the greater dynamics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Lipush said:


> So the Poles are a reason not to support Israel?
> 
> Wasn't that the conversation you gracefully started? when did you decide to hijack your own thread?



Roudy keeps taunting Poles, and I defend Poles.

If you're too stupid to figure that out, God help us.

Overwhelmingly this forum, and online in general exposes that most Jews are actually dumb, and extremely primitive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your link there admits there was limited public support for Soviets in Poland, but that it was the Soviet allies who made it possible.

Even if you account for Soviet Poland, then Soviet Poland DID NOT plot terrorism against the U.S like Israel did in the Lavon affair, nor bomb a U.S ship, like Israel did to the U.S.S Liberty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jakub Berman a Jewish Communist executed up to 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned up to 500,000 Polish political prisoners.

Most of them being Polish Armia Krajowa anti-Nazi resistance fighters, many whom were also anti-Communist resistance fighters too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



_KPP w_as at least 25% Jewish.

Rosa Luxemburg was a Jew, in fact she led the German Revolution following WW1, trying to make a Communist Germany.

80% of the leadership was Jewish in the German Revolution.

Probably why Hitler did resent Jews, and also Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Bigotry?
Haha, so saying Polish contributions to America is only plumbers is not bigotry, or rather prejudices, or your unrightfully blaming Poland for the Holocaust, that's even worse than bigotry, that's bigoted propaganda lies.

at least my displays tend to be much more factual.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ah fuck off, ya dumb Nazi! I just listed three inventions in three different disciplines that were awarded Nobel prizes. That means you're an ignoramus that's fulla shit.  But then again, we already knew that. 

Does it upset you that Jews and Israel have won far many more prizes than you dumb Polacks.  Of course you guys have won several plumbing prizes. Nobody is contesting that.

Polish Plumber - Wikipedia

The "Polish plumber" was also featured on a poster by the Polish tourism board in response to what was perceived as negative rhetoricagainst Poland. The "Polish plumber", portrayed by 21-year-old male model Piotr Adamski, beckoned French tourists to come to Poland. T-shirts were also manufactured, and a follow up poster[1] featured a "Polish nurse", portrayed by 22-year-old Bożena Szwarc. Her phrase being _Pologne: Je t'attends._ (English: "Poland: I'm waiting for you".)

The Swiss Socialist Party campaigned in favour of the free circulation of people (in the context of European bilateral deals) and also featured a character, with the slogan _Plombiers de tous les pays, unissez-vous!_ (English: "Plumbers of all countries, unite!"), a reference to the famous slogan and last words of the _Communist Manifesto_.[2]

The "Polish plumber" cliché may symbolise the fear of cheap Central and East European labour threatening the jobs of West Europeans.[3]On the other hand, some British media changed track and sounded a more positive note, praising affordability and reliability of immigrants' work. Statistics for 2003–2007 estimated that two million East and Central European immigrants arrived in the UK and that half of them were Polish. Polish immigration also meant new business in some areas, shops introduced bilingual English-Polish signs, bookstores established "Polish language" sections, some Police forces looked to recruit Polish speaking staff.[3] Nonetheless, the stereotype was cited as a factor in the referendum that led to the withdrawal of the United Kingdom from the European Union.[4][5][6][7][8]


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hey you Poles like to become plumbers. That's a demographic fact, including all over most of Europe as we can see. Are you a plumber too?  Not knocking plumbing, I heard you guys make more money than attorneys. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is no invention category in the Nobel Prize, and that's the point you're missing.

Saying Polish contributions to the U.S, only include Plumbers, is most certainly prejudiced.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wrong again dipshit, Hitler and all his henchmen were all devout Catholics, like you.

How did the nazis take over poland?
They walked in backwards and said they were leaving.

How do you stop a Polish army on horseback?
Turn off the carousel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



WTF?
Where did I say that Nazis didn't have Catholics?
They also killed Catholic priests, so I don't think they're really devout Catholics.

Besides, I told you I'm agnostic, where did you come up with me being a devout Catholic?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, you aren't a prejudiced bigot at all.

Do you even know what you do, Jewish moron?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are such a dumbfuck Polak and you prove it every time you post! They award Nobel prizes in the various categories, for inventions as well as discoveries!  Is that too complicated to comprehend?!

How do you get a one-armed Polak out of a tree?
Wave to him.

Do you hear about the Polish loan shark?
He lends out all his money, and then skips town!

Did you know a Polish firing squad stands?
In a circle.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Born and raised a Catholic. They filled your dumb brain with this antisemtic shit that you spew on a daily basis..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There's no Nobel Prize category in invention, it's only physics, chemistry, medicine, literature, and peace.

Please, try, and fail again.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


According to you, I control the world!

three guys were stuck in the desert - a white guy, an asian guy, and a polish guy.
they find a magic lamp and the genie inside grants them a wish to beat the heat.
the white guy asks for a glass of ice. he receives it and begins pouring it on himself and it cools him down.
the asian guy asks for a cup of water. he receives it and begins drinking and it cools him down.
the polish guy asks for a car door. 
The other two look at him and ask why in the world would he ask for a car door?

"When it gets hot, i can roll the window down"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm mostly  anti-Jewish because of down right disgraceful anti-Polish Jews like you who slander their former Polish hosts left, and right.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Your jokes are stupid, just like you are stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



They are awarding it for it's contribution to Physics, Chemistry, or Medicine, not for Invention.

Yes, Jews are way behind Whites Goys in invention.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are anti Jewish because you are a good for nothing dumb Polak that was brainwashed as a kid and told that in order to be a good Catholic you have to hate those Christ killin' Jews. That's also why you also don't support Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I think Jews have done and contributed far more than you Polaks throughout history, and that's what is pissing you antisemites off.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I only just listed Polish contributions during the Ren_aissance.

What were Jews doing during the Renaissance?_


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



They built schools, printed books, taught Hebrew, wrote songs, developed new methods of studying law, and were demanded physicians (frequently to popes, cardinals, bishops, and dukes).

During the Renaissance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

rylah said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yet, not one name important enough to list?


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 Mantino attained the zenith of his influence at the accession to the throne of Pope Paul III (1534), who appointed him his physician. This high position did not prevent Mantino from concerning himself with the affairs of the Jewish community of Rome, in whose records he appears as a member of the rabbinate, with the title "gaon." In 1544, for some unknown reason, Mantino returned to Venice, where again he was exempted from wearing the Jews' hat. Five years later he accompanied, as physician, the Venetian ambassador to Damascus, where he died soon after his arrival.

Jacob Mantino ben Samuel - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

*Elia Levita

Elia Levita* (13 February 1469 – 28 January 1549), (Hebrew: *אליהו בן אשר הלוי אשכנזי*)  was a Renaissance Hebrew grammarian, scholar and poet. He was the author of the _Bovo-Bukh_ (written in 1507–1508), the most popular chivalric romance written in Yiddish. Living for a decade in the house of Cardinal Egidio da Viterbo, he was also one of the foremost tutors of Christian notables in Hebrew and Jewish mysticism during the Renaissance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

So,  Poles were way ahead of Jews back during the Renaissance?


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

*Elijah Montalto* (1567 – 1616) was a Marrano physician and polemicist from Paris, who became the personal physician of Maria de Medici.[1]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 2, 2017)

*Josephus Struthius*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
*Josephus Struthius* (Polish: Józef Struś; 1510 in Poznań – between 27 July 1568 and 26 January 1569 in Poznań) was a Polish professor of medicine in Padua (1535–1537) and personal doctor of Polish kings. He also served as mayor of Poznań in 1557–1558 and 1558–1559.

His conceptual approach to measurement of the pulse is regarded as pioneering and revolutionary.[1][2] In _Sphygmicae artis iam mille ducentos annos perditae et desideratae libri V._ (first published 1540 in Basel, but only copies from 1555 are accessible) he described five types of pulses, the diagnostic meaning of those types, and the influence of body temperature and nervous system on pulse. It contains probably the earliest graphic presentation of the pulse. This was one of books used by William Harvey in his works.

Robert Burton wrote of Josephus Struthius in _The Anatomy of Melancholy_: "Josephus Struthis, that Polonian, in the fifth book, _cap. 17._ of his Doctrine of Pulses, holds that [...] passions of the mind may be discovered by the pulse."

Josephus Struthius - Wikipedia


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

Great stuff!!


----------



## rylah (Oct 2, 2017)

Look what I found

*Michał Piotr Boym*[1] (Chinese: 卜彌格; pinyin: _Bǔ Mígé_;[2] c. 1612–1659) was a Polish Jesuit missionary to China,[3][4] scientist and explorer.

He is notable as one of the first westerners to travel within the Chinese mainland, and the author of numerous works on Asian fauna, flora and geography.

Boym authored the first published Chinese dictionaries for European languages, both of which were published posthumously: the first, a Chinese–Latin dictionary, was published in 1667, and the second, a Chinese–French dictionary, was published in 1670.[5][6]

Look a Jew just pointed to a Polish scientist. 
Dude I get it.* But why isn't POLAND in the title of the thread??*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

*


SobieskiSavedEurope said:





Roudy said:





SobieskiSavedEurope said:





Roudy said:





SobieskiSavedEurope said:





Roudy said:



			Born and raised a Catholic. They filled your dumb brain with this antisemtic shit that you spew on a daily basis..
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


*Ya got jackshit but antisemitism and garbage, ya dumb Nazi Polack!*

*Jewish Biographies: Nobel Prize Laureates*
*Established by Swedish inventor Alfred Nobel in 1895, the Nobel Prize is a set of annual awards bestowed upon individuals in recognition of cultural and/or scientific advances in six categories - Literature, Chemistry, Economics, Physics, World Peace, and Medicine.

Comparative to it's small size, Israel has produced a disproportionate number of Nobel Prize winners. Academic ranking organization Times Higher Education ranked Israel the fifth best performer this century in terms of Nobel Prizes in August 2015, ranked based on the amount of Nobel Prizes won as well as the significance and prestige of each one. Times Higher Education also ranked global universities based on Nobel Prize winners, and the Technion-Israel Institute of Technology placed eigth, higher on the list than Harvard University and every British University. 

Between 1901 and 2013, the Nobel Prize has been awarded to approximately 855 laureates.
At least 193 (22%) of them have been Jewish.*


*




*
*Israeli  Dan Schechtman (left) accepts the 2011 Nobel Prize in Chemistry*

*



*
*American Saul Perlmutter poses with the 2011 Nobel Prize in Physics*

*Economics*



*

1970 - Paul Samuelson

1971 - Simon Kuznets

1972 - Kenneth Arrow 

1973 - Wassily Leontief 

1975 - Leonid Kantorovich

1976 - Milton Friedman

1978 - Herbert A. Simon

1980 - Lawrence Robert Klein

1985 - Franco Modigliani

1987 - Robert M. Solow 

1990 - Harry Markowitz
Merton Miller

1992 - Gary Becker

1993 - Robert Fogel

1994 - John Harsanyi
            Reinhard Selten *

1997 - Myron Scholes
           Robert Merton *

2001 - Joseph Stiglitz
George A. Akerlof

2002 - Daniel Kahneman

2005 - Robert Israel Aumann

2007 - Leonid Hurwicz
Eric Maskin
Roger Myerson

2008 - Paul Krugman

2009 - Elinor Ostrom *

2010 - Peter Diamond

2012 - Alvin Roth
*

*Physics*



*

1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson

1908 - Gabriel Lippmann

1921 - Albert Einstein

1922 - Niels Bohr

1925 - James Franck
Gustav Hertz

1943 - Otto Stern

1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi

1945 - Wolfgang Pauli 

1952 - Felix Bloch

1954 - Max Born

1958 - Igor Tamm
Il'ja Mikhailovich Frank 

1959 - Emilio Segrè

1960 - Donald A. Glaser

1961 - Robert Hofstadter

1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau

1963 - Eugene Wigner

1965 - Richard Feynman
Julian Schwinger

1967 - Hans Bethe

1969 - Murray Gell-Mann

1971 - Dennis Gabor

1972 - Leon Cooper

1973 - Brian David Josephson

1975 - Benjamin Mottleson

1976 - Burton Richter

1978 - Arno Penzias
Pyotr Kapitsa

1979 - Stephen Weinberg
Sheldon Glashow

1981 - Arthur Schawlow *

1987 - K. Alexander Muller

1988 - Leon Lederman
Melvin Schwartz
Jack Steinberger

1990 - Jerome Friedman

1992- Georges Charpak

1995 - Martin Perl
Fredrick Reines

1996 - Douglas D. Osheroff *
David M. Lee

1997 - Claude Cohen-Tannoudji

2000 - Zhores I. Alferov

2003 - Vitaly Ginzburg
Alexei A. Abrikosov

2004 - H. David Politzer
David Gross

2005 - Roy Glauber

2011 - Saul Perlmutter
Adam Riess

2012 - Serge Haroche

2013 - Francois Englert
*
*Literature*



*

1910 - Paul Heyse

1927 - Henri Bergson

1958 - Boris Pasternak ^

1966 - Shmuel Yosef Agnon
Nelly Sachs 

1976 - Saul Bellow

1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer

1981 - Elias Canetti

1987 - Joseph Brodsky

1991 - Nadine Gordimer

2001 - Imre Kertesz

2004 - Elfriede Jelinek *

2005 - Harold Pinter
*
*



*
*Yitzhak Rabin (right) and  Shimon Peresaccept the 1994 Nobel Prize in World Peace*


*Medicine*



*

1908 - Elie Mechnikov
Paul Ehrlich

1914 - Robert Barany

1922 - Otto Meyerhof

1930 - Karl Landsteiner

1931 - Otto Warburg *

1936 - Otto Loewi

1944 - Herbert Spencer Gasser
Joseph Erlanger 

1945 - Ernst Boris Chain

1946 - Hermann Joseph Muller

1947 - Gerty Cori °

1950 - Tadeus Reichstein

1952 - Selman Abraham Waksman

1953 - Hans Krebs
Fritz Lipmann

1958 - Joshua Lederberg

1959 - Arthur Kornberg

1964 - Konrad Bloch

1965 - Francois Jacob
Andre Lwoff

1967 - George Wald

1968 - Marshall Nirenberg

1969 - Salvador Luria

1970 - Julius Axelrod
Bernard Katz 

1972 - Gerald Maurice Edelman

1975 - David Baltimore
Howard Temin

1976 - Baruch Blumberg

1977 - Rosalyn Sussman Yalow
Andrew V. Schally 

1978 - Daniel Nathans

1980 - Baruj Benacerraf

1982 - John Vane *

1984 - Cesar Milstein

1985 - Michael Stuart Brown
Joseph Goldstein 

1986 - Stanley Cohen
Rita Levi-Montalcini

1988 - Gertrude Elion

1989 - Harold Varmus

1992 - Edmond Fischer *

1994 - Alfred Gilman
Martin Rodbell

1997- Stanley B. Prusiner

1998 - Robert Furchgott

2000 - Paul Greengard
Eric Kandel

2002 - H. Robert Horvitz
Sydney Brenner

2004 - Richard Axel

2006 - Andrew Fire

2011 - Ralph Marvin Steinman
Bruce Beutler

2013 - James E. Rothman
Randy W. Schekman
*
*Chemistry*



*

1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer

1906 - Henri Moissan 

1910 - Otto Wallach *

1915 - Richard Willstaetter

1918 - Fritz Haber

1943 - George Charles de Hevesy

1961 - Melvin Calvin

1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz

1972 - William Howard Stein
Christian Anfinsen °

1977 - Ilya Prigogine

1979 - Herbert Charles Brown

1980 - Paul Berg
Walter Gilbert

1981 - Roald Hoffmann 

1982 - Aaron Klug 

1985 - Herbert Hauptman
Jerome Karle

1989 - Sidney Altman

1992 - Rudolph Marcus

1994 - George Olah

1996 - Harold Kroto *

1998 - Walter Kohn

2000 - Alan Heeger

2004 - Avram Hershko
Aaron Ciechanover
Irwin Rose

2006 - Roger Kornberg

2008 - Martin Chalfie

2009 - Ada Yonath

2011 - Daniel Schechtman

2012 - Robert Lefkowitz

2013 - Michael Levitt
Arieh Warshel
Martin Karplus
*
*World Peace*



*

1911 - Alfred Fried
Tobias Michael Carel Asser

1968 - Rene Cassin

1973 - Henry Kissinger

1978 - Menachem Begin

1986 - Elie Wiesel

1994 - Shimon Peres
Yitzhak Rabin

1995 - Joseph Rotblat
*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Leon Czolgosz, a Polish American born in Alpena, Michigan, changed American history in 1901 by assassinating U.S. President William McKinley. Though Czolgosz was a native-born citizen, the American public displayed high anti-Polish and anti-immigrant sentiment after the attack. McKinley, who survived the shooting for several days, called Czolgosz a "common murderer", and did not make mention of his background. Different Slavic groups debated his ethnic origins in the days and weeks that followed the attack, and Hungarian Americans took effort to also distance themselves from him. Police who arrested him reported that Czolgosz himself identified as a Pole. The Polish American community in Buffalo was deeply ashamed and angry with the negative publicity that Czolgosz created, both for their community and the Pan-American Exposition, and canceled a Polish American parade following the attack.[146] Polish Americans burned effigies of Czolgosz in Chicago and Polish American leaders publicly repudiated him.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

rylah said:


> Look what I found
> 
> *Michał Piotr Boym*[1] (Chinese: 卜彌格; pinyin: _Bǔ Mígé_;[2] c. 1612–1659) was a Polish Jesuit missionary to China,[3][4] scientist and explorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluedevil (Oct 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Uss Liberty was an accident



With apologies to those who drank the Kool Aid and believe the myth that the US government has conducted 10 official investigations of the attack on the USS Liberty, if you will read the reports that USS Liberty Historical Revisionists claim to be investigations of the attack you will quickly leaarn that they are not investigations of the attack at all.

That's a long way to go to make the point that it is a bit premature to characterize the attack as an accident.

For over 50 years USS Liberty Survivors have been trying to persuade the US government to conduct just such an investigation.  Given the fact that we have offered everything short of the blood of our first born sons to achieve a goal that should be done as a matter of course it is obvious that we need public support for our effort.

With that in mind we have created a letter writing campaign as well as a petition calling on Congress to conduct an investigation of the attack.

Those interested can find the letter writing campaign and the petition. 

Warmest regards,

Joe Meadors
USS Liberty Survivor
Director of Operations, USS Liberty Veterans Association
USS Liberty Veterans Association


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Because Israel is America's staunchest ally.
> ...



Israel gets a pass from interfering in the affairs of their Arab neighbors.  For reasons pretty obvious to the mentally feeble. When there are 43 different enemy factions fighting each -- you don't NEED to stop it. 

That's just one of reasons they "get a pass"..


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

Bluedevil said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uss Liberty was an accident
> ...


You know an antisemite sock is getting desperate when they bring up the USS Liberty for the 10,000th time.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Do you feel that way about taking 2 or 3 millions Arab/Muslim immigrants out of Syria, Iraq, Afghan, Sudan Libya into YOUR country for refuge?  Why shouldn't THEY stay in their cultural region and "tough it out" smart guy??


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2017)

*"bout time to get back to the topic -- right?     *


----------



## Roudy (Oct 2, 2017)

This is why Israel, the only true democracy and our real ally in the region, should be supported:

List_of_Israeli_inventions_and_discoveries


*Mathematics*

Johnson–Lindenstrauss lemma, a mathematical result concerning low-distortion embeddings of points from high-dimensional into low-dimensional Euclidean space contributed by Joram Lindenstrauss.
Development of the measurement of rigidity by Elon Lindenstrauss in ergodic theory, and their applications to number theory_.[2]_
Proof of Szemerédi's theorem solved by Hillel Furstenberg
Expansion of axiomatic set theory and the ZF set theory by Abraham Fraenkel.
Development of the area of automorphic forms and L-functions by Ilya Piatetski-Shapiro.[3][4]
Development of Sauer–Shelah lemma and Shelah cardinal.
Development of the first proof of the alternating sign matrix conjecture.
Development of Zig-zag product of graphs, a method of combining smaller graphs to produce larger ones used in the construction of expander graphs by Avi Wigderson.
Development of Bernstein–Sato polynomial and proof of the Kazhdan–Lusztig conjectures by Joseph Bernstein
Generalization of the marriage theorem by obtaining the right transfinite conditions for infinite bipartite graphs. He subsequently proved the appropriate versions of the König theorem and the Menger theorem for infinite graphs by Ron Aharoni.
Development of the Amitsur–Levitzki theorem by Shimshon Amitsur.
*Science*
*Robotics*

ReWalk a bionic walking assistance system to enable paraplegics to stand upright, walk and climb stairs.
Development of robotic guidance system for spine surgery by Mazor Robotics.
*Chemistry[edit]*



Model of quasicrystals, discovered by Nobel prize winner Dan Shechtmanof the Technion

Discovery of quasicrystals by Dan Shechtman of the Technion.[5] The discovery led him to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[6]
Discovery of the role of protein Ubiquitin by Avram Hershko and Aaron Ciechanover of the Technion Institute (together with the American biologist Irwin Rose). The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[7][8]
Development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems by Arieh Warshel and Michael Levitt of the Weizmann Institute of Science (presently at University of Southern Californiaand Stanford University, respectively), together with the Austrian-born American chemist Martin Karplus. The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Chemistry.[9]
*Physics*
See also: Category:Jewish physicists



Eshkol-Wachman Movement Notation

Prediction of Quarks by Yuval Ne'eman of Tel Aviv University (together with the American physicist Murray Gell-Mann).[10]
Discovery of the Aharonov–Bohm effect by Yakir Aharonov and David Bohm.[11]
Formulation of Black holes Entropy by Jacob Bekenstein of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem.[12][13]
*Optics*

World's smallest video camera – a camera with a 0.99 mm (0.039 in) diameter, designed to fit in a tiny endoscope designed by Medigus.[14]
Development of the "Pillcam" by Given Imaging, the first Capsule endoscopy solution to record images of the digestive tract. The capsule is the size and shape of a pill and contains a tiny camera.[15]



This article *needs additional citations for verification*. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(September 2017)_ _(Learn how and when to remove this template message)_
Line free single power bicentric prismatic spectacle lens for correction of anisometropia. Sydney J. Bush UK patent no. 1539381.
*Medicine[edit]*



Pillcam endoscopic capsule developed by Given Imaging

Eshkol-Wachman Movement Notation – a notation system for recording movement on paper that has been used in many fields, including dance, physical therapy, animal behavior and early diagnosis of autism.[16]
Development of Azilect, a drug for Parkinson's disease, by Moussa Youdim and John Finberg from the Technion - Israel Institute of Technology, and commercialized by Teva Pharmaceutical Industries.
Development of the Copaxone immunomodulator drug for treating multiple sclerosis. It was developed in the Weizmann Institute of Science in Israel by Michael Sela, Ruth Arnon and Deborah Teitelbaum.[17][18]
Development of the Interferon proteins by Michel Revel from the Weizmann Institute of Science in Israel.[19]
Development of taliglucerase alfa (Elelyso), a recombinant glucocerebrosidase enzyme produced from transgenic carrot cell cultures.[20] Taliglucerase alfa won approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in May 2012 as an orphan drug for the treatment of Type 1 Gaucher's disease.[21]
Development of Chimeric Antigen Receptor
*Economics*

Work of Daniel Kahneman and Amos Tversky of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem explaining irrational human economic choices.[22] The work led Daniel to receive the Nobel Prize in Economics.[23]
Developments in Game theory. Israel Aumann of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem received the Nobel Prize in Economics for his work in this field.[24]
The Rubinstein bargaining model, one of the most influential findings in game theory, refers to a class of bargaining games that feature alternating offers through an infinite time horizon. The proof is from Ariel Rubinstein 1982.[25]
*Biotechnology*
See also: List of Jewish American biologists and physicians

Nanowire – a conductive wire made of a string of tiny particles of silver, a thousand times thinner than a human hair. Developed by Uri Sivan, Erez Braun and Yoav Eichen from the Technion.[26]
World's smallest DNA computing machine system – "the smallest biological computing device" ever constructed, according to Guinness Book of Records, which is composed of enzymes and DNA molecules capable of performing simple mathematical calculations and which uses its input DNA molecule as its sole source of energy. Developed in 2003 in the Weizmann Institute of Science by professor Ehud Shapiro and his team.[27][28]
*Theoretical computer science*

The concept of nondeterministic finite automatons, introduced by Michael O. Rabin[29]
Amir Pnueli introduced temporal logic into computing science
Lempel–Ziv–Welch algorithm, a universal lossless data compression algorithm created by Abraham Lempel and Jacob Ziv of the Technion institute, together with the American Information theorist, Terry Welch.[30]
RSA public key encryption, introduced by Adi Shamir with Ron Rivest, and Leonard Adleman[31]
Differential cryptanalysis, co-invented by Adi Shamir[_citation needed_]
Shamir's Secret Sharing, invented by Adi Shamir[_citation needed_]
*Computing*
*Computer hardware*



USB flash drive, originally marketed as the DiskOnKey

USB flash drive – a flash memory data storage device integrated with a USB interface. The Israeli company M-Systems (in partnership with IBM) developed and manufactured the first USB flash drives available in North America.[32] This claim is challenged by multiple companies in the following four countries who also independently developed USB technology: Singapore (Trek Technology), Malaysia and the People's Republic of China (PRC) (Netac Technology) and the Republic of China (Taiwan). See USB Flash drive § Patent controversy.
The Intel 8088 - the first PC CPU from IBM that was designed in Israel, at Intel's Haifa laboratory.
Quicktionary Electronic dictionary – a pen-sized scanner able to scan words or phrases and immediately translate them into other languages, or keep them in memory in order to transfer them to the PC. Developed by the company Wizcom Technologies Ltd.[33]
Laser Keyboard – virtual keyboard is projected onto a wall or table top and allows to type handheld computers and cell phones. Developed simultaneously by the Israeli company Lumio and Silicon Valley startup company Canesta.[34][35][36][37] The company subsequently licensed the technology to Celluon of Korea.[38]
TDMoIP (TDM over IP) − in telecommunications, the emulation of time-division multiplexing (TDM) over a packet switched network (PSN), developed by engineers at RAD Data Communications[39]
the first Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) based PC to Phone software solution - developed by VocalTec.
*Computer and mobile software*

Babylon, a single-click computer translation, dictionary and information source utility program, developed by Amnon Ovadia.[40]
Umoove, a high-tech startup company that invented a software only solution for face and eye tracking is located in Israel.[41]
ICQ, an Instant Messaging software developed initially in 1996 by the Israeli company Mirabilis[42] and later procured by AOL.
Viber, a proprietary cross-platform instant messaging voice-over-Internet Protocol application for smartphones.[43] Developed by American-Israeli entrepreneur Talmon Marco, Viber reached 200 million users in May 2013.
GetTaxi, an application that connects between customers and taxi drivers using the its proprietary GPS system, enabling users to order a cab either with their smartphone or through the company's website. It was founded by Israeli entrepreneurs Shahar Waiser and Roi More.[44]
Mobileye, vision-based advanced driver-assistance systems (ADAS) providing warnings for collision prevention and mitigation.[45][46] Many companies developing autonomous vehicles, such as BMW, rely on Mobileye's technology.[45]
OrCam MyEye, is a portable, artificial vision device that allows the visually impaired to understand text and identify objects through audio feedback describing what such people are unable to see.[47][48]
Waze, a GPS-based geographical navigation application program for smartphones with GPS support and display screens, which provides turn-by-turn information and user-submitted travel times and route details, downloading location-dependent information over the mobile telephone network.[49] Waze Ltd., which was founded in 2008 in Israel by Uri Levine, software engineer Ehud Shabtai and Amir Shinar, and is now available in over 100 countries, was acquired by Google for a reported $1.1 billion.[50][_citation needed_]
WeCU (pronounced 'We See You') Technologies, is a technology able to pickup, analyze, and identify in realtime terrorists.[51] WeCU is being implemented in airports around the world to help identify potential terrorists.[52][53]
Wix.com
*Defense*



IMI Tavor TAR-21

IMI Tavor TAR-21 is an Israeli bullpup assault rifle.
The Uzi submachine gun was developed by Maj. Uziel Gal in the 1950s.
Python an Short-range air-to-air missile.
Desert Eagle a short range pistol.
Protector USV is an unmanned surface vehicle, developed by the Rafael Advanced Defense Systems. It is the first of its kind to be used in combat.[54]
Iron Dome – a mobile air defense system in development by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and Israel Aircraft Industries designed to intercept short-range rockets and artillery shells. On April 7, 2011, the system successfully intercepted a Grad rocket launched from Gaza, marking the first time in history a short-range rocket was ever intercepted.[55] The Iron Dome was later utilized more fully in the Israeli-Gaza conflict of 2012, where it displayed a very high rate of efficiency (95%-99%) in intercepting enemy projectiles. Further production of the Iron Dome system will be financed and supported by the United States government.[56]
Arrow 3 is an anti-ballistic missile defense system capable of shooting down ICBMs and other long range missiles.[57][58]
David's Sling is an air defense system capable of intercepting enemy planes, drones, tactical ballistic missiles, medium- to long-range rockets and cruise missiles.[59] Along with Arrow 3 and the Iron Dome, it makes up Israel's defense "umbrella."[58]
MUSIC (Multi Spectral Infrared Countermeasure) – a system that counter surface-to-air heat-seeking missiles. It is manufactured by Elbit Systems.[60]
MagnoShocker – combines a metal detector and a taser to immediately neutralize a dangerous person, developed by the mathematician Amit Weissman and his colleagues Adir Kahn and Zvi Jordan.[61]
Wall radar – a unique radar utilizing Ultra Wide Band (UWB) to allow users to see through walls. Developed by the Israeli company Camro.[62]
Injured Personnel Carrier on YouTube A unique evacuation method developed by Israeli company Agilite Gear, comprises a strap allowing you to carry the wounded person on your back.
The Emergency Bandage is a first field dressing which can be applied and secured with one hand to prevent bleeding from battlefield injuries.[63]
*Agriculture and breeding*

Golden hamster – first domesticated for pet use by a Hebrew University of Jerusalem zoologist in 1930
Hybrid cucumber seeds – In the 1950s, Prof. Esra Galun of the Weizmann Institute developed hybrid seed production of cucumbers and melons, disease-resistant cucumbers and cucumbers suitable for mechanical harvesting. Galun and his colleagues invented a technique for producing hybrid cucumber seeds without hand pollination.[64]
Grain cocoons - invented by international food technology consultant Professor Shlomo Navarro, the GrainPro Cocoons provide a simple and cheap way for African and Asian farmers to keep their grain market-fresh, as huge bags keep both water and air out, making sure the harvest is clean and protected even in extreme heat and humidity.[65]
Biological pest control - invented in Kibbutz Sde Eliyahu by a company called Bio-Bee, it breeds beneficial insects and mites for biological pest control and bumblebees for natural pollination in greenhouses and open fields. The company’s top seller worldwide and especially in the U.S. is a two-millimeter-long, pear-shaped orange spider that is a highly efficient enemy of the spider mite, a devastating agricultural pest.[65]
AKOL - a Kibbutz-based company which gives low-income farmers the ability to get top-level information from professional sources.[65]
Reusable plastic trays - a Tal-Ya Water Technologies invention used to collect dew from the air, reducing the need to water crops by up to 50 percent.[65]
"Zero-discharge" system - an invention of the Israeli GFA company which allows fish to be raised virtually anywhere by eliminating the environmental problems in conventional fish farming, without being dependent on electricity or proximity to a body of water.[65]
TraitUP - a new technology that enables the introduction of genetic materials into seeds without modifying their DNA, immediately and efficiently improving plants before they’re even sowed. It was developed by Hebrew University agricultural scientists Ilan Sela and Haim D. Rabinowitch.[65]
Judean date palm – oldest seed ever to be revived, restoring an extinct cultivar
The _Tomaccio_ cherry tomato was developed by several Israeli laboratories, the dominant ones being those led by Professor Nahum Keidar and Professor Chaim Rabinovitch from the Agriculture Faculty of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem, Rehovot Campus.[66][67]
*Energy*

Super iron battery – A new class of a rechargeable electric battery based on a special kind of iron. More environment friendly because the super-iron eventually rusts, it was developed by Stuart Licht.[68] of the University of Massachusetts.[69]
*Consumer goods and appliances[edit]*



Epilator

Epilator (originally "Epilady") – an electrical device used to remove hair by mechanically grasping multiple hairs simultaneously and pulling them out. It was developed and originally manufactured at Kibbutz HaGoshrim.[70][71]
Wonder Pot – a pot developed for baking on the stovetop rather than in an oven.[72]
Micronized coating instant hot water pipes developed by A.C.T.[73]
*Games[edit]*



Rummikub

Rummikub – a tile-based game for two to four players invented by Ephraim Hertzano.[74][75]
Hidato – a logic puzzle game invented by mathematician Gyora Benedek.[76]
Taki – an Israeli card game invented by Haim Shafir.[77][78]
Mastermind – an Israeli board game invented by Mordecai Meirowitz.
Guess Who? - a two-player guessing game invented by Theo & Ora Coster (a.k.a. Theora Design).
*Food and Drink*

Ptitim, also called Israeli couscous worldwide, is a wheat-based baked pasta. It was initially invented during the austerity period in Israel when Rice and Semolina were scarce.
Safed cheese or Tzfat cheese is a semi-hard, salty cheese produced in Israel from sheep's milk. It was first produced by the Hameiri dairy in Safed in 1840 and is still produced there by descendants of the original cheese makers.
Jerusalem mixed grill is a grilled meat dish considered a specialty of Jerusalem. It consists of chicken hearts, spleens and liver mixed with bits of lamb cooked on a flat grill, seasoned with onion, garlic, juniper berries, black pepper, cumin, turmeric and coriander
Sabich is a sandwich, consisting of pita stuffed with fried eggplant and hard boiled eggs. Local consumption is said to have stemmed from a tradition among Mizrahi Jews, who ate it on Shabbat morning.
Karat Caviar is a Russian Osetra caviar brand farmed in the Golan and has won several international awards. The Russian Osetra fingerlings were imported from the Caspian Sea.[79][80]
Limonana is a lemonade enriched with mint
Bamba (snack) is a peanut butter-flavored snack manufactured by the Osem corporation in Holon, Israel.[81]
Israeli Salad, is a chopped salad of finely diced tomato, onion, cucumber, and bell or chili peppers.[82]
Water-Gen, is an Israeli developed device that offers a low cost method of turning air into water.[83][84][85][86]
*Physical exercise*

Aviva method
Feldenkrais
Krav Maga


----------



## Shusha (Oct 2, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> *"bout time to get back to the topic -- right?     *



There's a topic here?


----------



## Shusha (Oct 2, 2017)

Eloy said:


> They are a poison in the Middle East.



Hmmmmmm.  Where have we heard THAT before?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Probably mostly from mixing with Polish genes in the first place.

Sephardi Jews certainly aren't doing much.

Why is it mostly just Ashkenazi Jews who centered in Poland?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 3, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



More like Israel likes the U.S being in the Mid-East, but does nothing to help the U.S in the Mid-East.

What a great ally, sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> This is why Israel, the only true democracy and our real ally in the region, should be supported:
> 
> List_of_Israeli_inventions_and_discoveries
> 
> ...



So, inventions, and discoveries constitute "Democracy" to you?

But, the Soviets, and Nazis had plenty too.

Science and technology in the Soviet Union - Wikipedia

German military technology during World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Look what I found
> ...



He writes of a Polish success, and you have to mock Poles, for what reason?

You're coming off like a vindictive maniac.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 3, 2017)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



None of these as important for society as Nikola Tesla, and Thomas Edison, because as I said there is no invention category.



Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



LOL, Isn't it funny a Jewish terrorist Menachem Begin, a Jewish founder of atomic bombs Joseph Roblat, and a Jewish tyrant Henry Kissinger who installed Pinochet, all win Nobel Peace Prizes.

Yet, where is Polish Ryszard Kuklinski for giving Soviet information to the U.S, which helped prevent a war most likely, or Polish Jan Karski who warned the World about the Holocaust?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ha ha ha! I can't believe how bigotted and stupid you are.  People don't get Nobel prizes because of their genes you baboon! Environment, upbringing, education, hardwork and dedication have a lot to do with it. And clearly there is something in the Jewish / Israeli culture that nurtures and produces these overachievers. 

Let's take a look at you for example, a product of bad environment, horrible upbringing,  and obvious lack of proper education.

Hey...Did you hear the one about the dumb Polack?


He thought his wife was trying to kill him because he found Polish Remover.
He tried to ask out a Lesbian by asking where in Lesbos she was from.
When a plane crashed into a cemetery, he recovered over 4000 bodies.
He locked his keys in the car and had to use a coat hanger to get his family out.
He crashed his helicopter when he got too cold and turned off the fan.
Doesn't it seem like whenever someone finds out you're Polish you get to hear a new one, or another variation of an old one?!

Why don’t they make Ice in Poland? They lost the recipe.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sounds like you've memorized some antisemtic garbage you found on a neo Nazi or White supremacist site.  What's amazing is how did a nincompoop Polack Neanderthal with not more than two and a half brain cells actually achieve the feat of retaining and repeating thIs  information and the names of all these evil Joooos?!  Maybe you aren't as stupid as you show yourself to be?!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 3, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I gots ta tell ya, you fit every single stereotype and joke there is about how stupid and moronic Polish men are.  Thanks for the free entertainment. 

No wonder you don't support Israel, you're too fucking dumb and bigotted to know better.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 3, 2017)

The jew cries in pain while molesting White babies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2017)

*Too many pages off the specific topic of this thread..  Even the OP can't stay on his own topic. Tired of trying to save his thread for him..  Closed... *


----------

